# The official corrado on bbs wheels thread....



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

ok first let me say that recently i have been seeing more and more corrado's on sick bbs wheels. all of them from 17 in 301 rs's to 15 in rm's.... so lets make this the official thread of just bbs wheels on corrado's.....
i will start with mine......


----------



## BlueVR (Aug 21, 2000)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

here is mine..








my 16" RS








and my 17"








all my wheels...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (BlueVR)*

It's lower now


----------



## eeenmachine (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (brilliantyellowg60)*

Gotta show some rxII love








Its for sale http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2740714


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (eeenmachine)*

nice, keep em' going.... i know more of you have them. russ, lee..... etc.


----------



## trqycorrado (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (eeenmachine)*

here are my RM's that im selling


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (trqycorrado)*

im gunna tkae a pic of my car tomm with the freshly painted bumpers


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (631 Corrado)*

jay, your wheels suck. you need to get real wheels, ya mo. JK, i love you and your car, here is a free bump for your gah hay thread


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*









17" RCs... BBS are where its at.


----------



## vdubjunkie37 (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (UTdaneVW)*

I wish I had BBS's










_Modified by vdubjunkie37 at 10:14 PM 8-7-2006_


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (vdubjunkie37)*

RAs


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (vdubjunkie37)*

16" RC's


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (snowbird)*

16" RXII's


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (snowbird)*

A very lucky garage queen:
























I need some new pics, that's snow! Jeez?


----------



## ChrisVocals (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (GroovOn-SLC)*

Mine


----------



## g60wcorrado (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (xEdgeDubx)*


----------



## ElixXxeR (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (g60wcorrado)*


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

Keep'em comin boys they look awesome so far, crazycorrado, Im lov'in your setup.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

for my buddy nick SLC4ME










_Modified by Shawn at 10:46 PM 8-7-2006_


----------



## Chud19 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (ElixXxeR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElixXxeR* »_









what kind of rims are those? and what size?


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

_Modified by abt cup at 12:42 AM 8-8-2006_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (DBR007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBR007* »_Keep'em comin boys they look awesome so far, crazycorrado, Im lov'in your setup.

thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

Before powdercoat:








After:


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

lee, whats your car's phone number? i gotta ask her out on a date


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (shapeco)*

Crap Pics, good wheels......didn't even have the center caps on...RSII, btw.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (bulldog2.G)*

damn.... im supprised russ has not posted a pic of his many rados on bbs wheels... some one else post them for him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2754307


----------



## 631 Corrado (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (bulldog2.G)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (631 Corrado)*

thanks matt.... i was waiting for someone to post that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

no one else???????


----------



## Mr Niceguy (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

rx








rz


----------



## hotproperty (Nov 17, 2003)

_Modified by hotprop at 11:26 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_damn.... im supprised russ has not posted a pic of his many rados on bbs wheels... some one else post them for him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Russ didn't pay the interwebs bill so he hasnt been on vortex in like a week... I will post up a pic or two for him.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_Russ didn't pay the interwebs bill so he hasnt been on vortex in like a week... I will post up a pic or two for him.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (dubsrphat)*

we should all pay pal him .50 cents so he can turn it back on...


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_we should all pay pal him .50 cents so he can turn it back on...









He is borrowing my old laptop to go use his neighbors wireless and get on later tonight.


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

BBS RXII


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (charlatan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlatan* »_









thats a nice pic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 93SLCyasee (Jul 22, 2004)

Not sure who's C this is so I apologize for using the pic and I wanted to give props. Its my most favorite BBS rim on a C...


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (93SLCyasee)*









are all of those door dings??? ouch


----------



## visibleink (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

Would a set of BBS's that came with an 01 Wolfsburg Jetta bolt right on and work with a G60?
I have a chance to score only a pair, but probably for really cheap so might be worth just having two to try and find another pair later on.
Also - picking up my G60 later today, will need to make an intro post once she's officially mine.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (visibleink)*

Nope 5x100...


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: (visibleink)*

the G60 is a 4 lug......The BBs RXII is a 5 lug 5x100 bolt pattern


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Bringing thread back bump. Want to see more BBS RM shots.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*


----------



## jkcorradovr6 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

My old Corrado that is very missed. 
First back when with 16x7.5 BBS RSs








And the day I sold her with 17x7.5 BBS RCs


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## Silver VR6 Corrado (May 25, 2003)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

I need some new shots. I also have a set of these *For Sale*


----------



## PhantomDubs (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (Silver VR6 Corrado)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (PhantomDubs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*









even back in the day i had bbs on her 
















and for the inside 








the other corrado 
















with the golf...









Can you guys tell i hate bbs


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (charlatan)*

these are the ****!!!! L M's are dope. especially with gold centers.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

Basically the spitting image of BoostedCorrados' green one...


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

just joined the group , dont know how long i will keep them but just got them from a good guy in trade . ( his car is on page 1 with them on







)


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

Has anyone ever put BBS RKII 2 piece on their Corrado? I cant find any pics of one.


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)




----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Turd Ferguson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turd Ferguson* »_Has anyone ever put BBS RKII 2 piece on their Corrado? I cant find any pics of one.

Are you serious with this question?? I count 3 people on the first page of this thread, myseld included, that posted pics of RXII's.....
But here's another couple of pics of my new car for sh its and giggles....








































And the same wheels on my old car...









Enjoy,
David


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_









This is looking F'ing awesome. You should be able to fit 245's under there with those monster flares. What are you going to do about the rears??


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

herby that looks great! honestly a lot better than i thought it would look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_This is looking F'ing awesome. You should be able to fit 245's under there with those monster flares. What are you going to do about the rears??

thanks guys . i dont know what i am gonna do with the rears. i would really like to find another set of front flares as they are bigger then the rears ones i have . there is alot of room for tons of rubber in there . 245 is the smallest i will be running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am starting on the other side and then i will begin the rears.


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mynameisphunk* »_









My favorite


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_
Are you serious with this question?? I count 3 people on the first page of this thread, myseld included, that posted pics of RXII's.....
But here's another couple of pics of my new car for sh its and giggles....
David

Go back and read and notice how I put *RKII* not RXII. Thanks for the nice pics again though.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Turd Ferguson)*


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Anymore pics of the RKII's??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_










These aren't BBS are they??


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (snowbird)*









Look similar to the WRD's to me


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (vwpunk)*

how'd that rocco slip in there







WRD are nice! I would run those anytime!


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_









drooooool......So thats what they are gonna look like!!!! Sort of








Thanks for diggin up the pic for me!!!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Turd Ferguson)*

ill be posting new pics of my new corrado tomorrow.... but im rockin the same bbs wheels.....

these on a different corrado....i parted the yellow one....
owned....



_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 9:26 PM 9-7-2006_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I liked the yellow one. What color is the new one?


----------



## imprtsonly (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

_Quote »_









Who let that GTI in there????


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

well, he is a club member and was waiting patiently so... 
but there are others w/o http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://web.mac.com/thedubnutz/....html


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Italianboy730* »_I liked the yellow one. What color is the new one?


youll see later today.....


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yayyyy.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

from this.....









to this.....










_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 10:38 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## Sweep'n'streets (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mynameisphunk* »_
Who let that GTI in there????

agreed... i couldn't believe that, very unnecessary


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

I did. I captured so many other images w/ Corrados only, owner w/ Corrados & then I changed the shot by adding another VW..(Club member no less). its not like I added a Honda or something. 
Here is another 










_Modified by gtimagic at 8:53 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (imprtsonly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imprtsonly* »_

Hey big baller dunk that ****! the wheels look sick on there.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*









The one with the 1.8t? I recognize the gloss black mirrors.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*

its actually my car now. i bought just the shell. he was parting it out.


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

Finally got mine mounted. Just need to get the car runningn now.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ZeeuwVW)*

very nice..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stiWRXtypeR (Jun 24, 2005)

dont even have these wheels anymore and its a bad picture, i was jst bored though


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (stiWRXtypeR)*


----------



## Scrat0666 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

ok guys what kind of bbs are these i know they passat 15 inch rim and only come in 5 lug but what are they called?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

Few pics from the E38 shown in the UK.
















Rallye is so sick!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (abt cup)*

rallye is hot!!! always wanted one, cant afford it.


----------



## imprtsonly (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
Hey big baller dunk that ****! the wheels look sick on there.









sell me those pss9 so i can!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (imprtsonly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imprtsonly* »_sell me those pss9 so i can! 

may be talking soon ....green car going to be sold


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

not as money as they ones you all are displaying but not shown nevertheless.
6.5 x 15 RX2 4 lug.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado9A)*

i like that color... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

^ damn that car looks like it has a **** ton of clear on it


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Finally got mine on today, will be refinishing the inner piece in body color this winter!!! BBS RK II 17"


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Turd Ferguson)*

thast nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado9A)*



Corrado9A said:


> What brakes are these?? 2 or 4 piston?? Direct bolt on??


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

here's the ol 90 G60 turbo on BBS RS's <3 but they're sold... money is nice... esp when there was a damand for them like there was...








the red rado i got back should have it's new 17" BBS RC daily beater wheels on shortly so i can start moving it around... like to my new house so the car can be 100% stripped and rebuilt... again...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (Scrat0666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrat0666* »_ok guys what kind of bbs are these? but what are they called?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They are BBS "Budget" wheels, they have discontinued for quite some time now. Not everyone can afford "RS's"


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_


Corrado9A said:


> What brakes are these?? 2 or 4 piston?? Direct bolt on??






Corrado9A said:


> PORSCHE prob 4 piston, u see that hardline at the top of the caliper? that was the same way on a 4 piston porsche break kit i saw last saturday.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Scrat0666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrat0666* »_ok guys what kind of bbs are these i know they passat 15 inch rim and only come in 5 lug but what are they called?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've got a complete set of these in my garage collecting dust if anyone wants to make an offer. I never really liked them but have to admit they look a little better painted/powdercoated black in the pic...


----------



## Corrado9A (May 5, 2005)

it is a 4 pot posrche from a turbo 944, almost direct fit, but not quite
awsome brakes


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Corrado9A)*

Very cool thread, makes me feel right at home.

Like many rocking the RX's, have to admit I have a love hate with them but love conqurs all.
And I too believe that those bbs wheels look really nice on that rado painted black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 4:32 PM 9-10-2006_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado9A)*

any one else??


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_

Very cool thread, makes me feel right at home.

Like many rocking the RX's, have to admit I have a love hate with them but love conqurs all.
And I too believe that those bbs wheels look really nice on that rado painted black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 4:32 PM 9-10-2006_

any more pics of your car, looks sweet!!!!!!


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*

Ask and u shall recieve, I know this is whorish of my but I havent posted these pics yet online so here ya go!





















































_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 3:39 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

that car is super clean . 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good things/times in CT


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

U know this Allen!
Ever get my post in the Rado Run thread???


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

yup , i already have those. rob has a ton that no one has seen


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

















twins ????








2nd is my vr6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
















twins ????








2nd is my vr6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









one more from the same day


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_










i see flat lipped WRDs!!!








but bbs...
i would like to see these in a 5x100 pattern (and not only 18 and 20s). i bet they'd look sick on a corrado.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

Funny thing is that I never considered anything else but a bbs wheel.

Only problem is because I have the 4 lug my options where very very limited, and being on a budget and not considering switching it over to a 5 just to fit wheels.

Awsome how so many of that angle rollin pic pop up.
The resemblance is uncanny.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
i would like to see these in a 5x100 pattern (and not only 18 and 20s). i bet they'd look sick on a corrado.









ahn (zarman) used to have them on his car










_Modified by lucmb94 at 12:41 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now if only my ddi guages would come in the mail I would be more like this.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

i think i might order some ddi corrado mats this week.... tan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_i see flat lipped WRDs!!!









no you don't







that's not Curts car.
This is what you see Keskin KT4












_Modified by Toffeerado at 8:12 PM 9-15-2006_


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

Sick Wheels none the less.

That g60 had a very clean look to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60Dano (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (G60Dano)*

Nice clean ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pure1.8 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

What size are you rolling on?
BTW......beeeeeeautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers,
C


----------



## pure1.8 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

What size are you rolling on?
BTW......beeeeeeautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers,
C
Sorry for the double post.

_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_Ask and u shall recieve, I know this is whorish of my but I havent posted these pics yet online so here ya go!


















































_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 3:39 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (pure1.8)*

Those would be 17 inch bbs RX's









I pretty common wheel but cant argue with how they look.


----------



## vdubdame (May 12, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (ElixXxeR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElixXxeR* »_









I absolutely love these rims, and second this guys question, but I didn't see an answer. Maybe I overlooked it, but does anyone have the answer. Do they come smoked stock, or did this guy tint them? They look awesome!


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (vdubdame)*

Those would seem to me not original, they do look nice.


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (vdubdame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdame* »_
I absolutely love these rims, and second this guys question, but I didn't see an answer. Maybe I overlooked it, but does anyone have the answer. Do they come smoked stock, or did this guy tint them? They look awesome!

Those rims are BBS RXII with the centres painted?/powder coated and the lips polished......they are 2 piece wheels from the WE Jettas


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (boraIV333)*


My car back in the RC days.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_









_Modified by lucmb94 at 12:41 AM 9-14-2006_

nice!
not sayin' you're wrong toffee, i can now se those aren't WRDs... but those kt4's don't look the same as the wheels in the pic on the red C... more spokes
 








_Modified by itskmill06 at 4:03 PM 9-17-2006_


_Modified by itskmill06 at 4:06 PM 9-17-2006_


----------



## VR6Mike (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

This is the only picture i have left of my old 94 with BBS's...


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (VR6Mike)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
nice!
not sayin' you're wrong toffee, i can now se those aren't WRDs... but those kt4's don't look the same as the wheels in the pic on the red C... more spokes









_Modified by itskmill06 at 4:03 PM 9-17-2006_

_Modified by itskmill06 at 4:06 PM 9-17-2006_
 They are cr7 I'm pretty sure. Much less jagged than the keskins.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

Is this glorious thread finally done???


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

is this lee's car? found pics on hostdub/google...
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

keep it goin


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

ill have more pics after this weekend..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

Is this thread over.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_Is this thread over.









Depends how picky you want to get







...
My brother has RS' on his C...








...IVIC


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Depends how picky you want to get







...
My brother has RS' on his C...








...IVIC









holy *******...im not gunna lie thats effin hott!


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

that's a sick civic. impressive! how's that velocity stack work on the IC?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_that's a sick civic. impressive! how's that velocity stack work on the IC?

i think its on the turbo...that giant one next to the IC..


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i think its on the turbo...that giant one next to the IC..









You got it








So as not to piss off the 'H' haters, I will just link to the thread instead of posting more pics.
If you are into people who build cool stuff, regardless of make/model, it's worth a click.
http://www.honda-tech.com/zero...age=1


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

yea i didnt even realize














awesome


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Depends how picky you want to get







...
My brother has RS' on his C...








...IVIC










ME NOT THAT PICKY...


----------



## cdncrdoguy (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

Here's mine BBS RG-F. It's a little blurry but the only pic I have with the BBS rims.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (cdncrdoguy)*

see... that is a great honda... i would with out a doubt drive that car. it has a big turbo, awesome wheels, slammed, and i am sure it is super fast!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

a few more pics of my car...... from h20.
_i did not take these pics, if you did, or know any one who did, thanks for the great pictures._


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

One of my old SLCs from a few years ago:


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (G60Driver)*

This thread came back from the dead!!!


----------



## rewind41 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*









Mine


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (rewind41)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_









are those some new ones for you?


----------



## DeathWobble (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

wow what are those i like those!


----------



## joeyz (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (DeathWobble)*

there rz's,with audi caps


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (joeyz)*

not for me, i just like them... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yoseppi (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlatan* »_









What model & size BBS wheels are those??? NICE!!!


_Modified by Yoseppi at 11:10 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (Yoseppi)*

Thanks to everyone that posted pics of Corrados with RMs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

And at PR meet:


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*

woot stock BBS's lol


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (G60 Pat)*

bump, lets keep this goin!


----------



## afast16v (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

Here is one for you guys...

















_Modified by afast16v at 12:26 PM 3-27-2007_
















_Modified by afast16v at 12:41 PM 3-27-2007_


_Modified by afast16v at 12:42 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## afast16v (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

bump it back on top... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ScottG60 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (leebro61)*

My BBS RX


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (ScottG60)*


----------



## 92VR6C (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (rycou34)*









BBS RD's


----------



## alex-six (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (92VR6C)*


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (alex-six)*

I "heart" this thread


----------



## afast16v (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (mk1g60gti)*


----------



## afast16v (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (rycou34)*

Your wheels look really good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great set up


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (afast16v)*

Thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## G60 Pat (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (rycou34)*


----------



## Corradocol (Jan 3, 2007)

Stock BBS.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Corradocol)*

for the win, kevin's RGs for the rallye








"10 lbs. each and forged"


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

thats the BBS part...now pics of the "corrado on..." part


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (Mr. Feeny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Feeny* »_









love that pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## topquarkpc (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (G60Dano)*

so...what's the name of these wheels???

_Quote, originally posted by *G60Dano* »_


----------



## purple_rado (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Corradocol)*


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (topquarkpc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topquarkpc* »_so...what's the name of these wheels???

http://www.we-todd-did-racing....D.jpg
these are the BBS RJ 15x6.5 4x100 stock on G60 rado


----------



## topquarkpc (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_
http://www.we-todd-did-racing....D.jpg
these are the BBS RJ 15x6.5 4x100 stock on G60 rado


hey thx!
i have the same wheel with 5x100 bolt pattern...
i see some identify them with RJ and some with RZ...
so they are RJs...
cool...


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (topquarkpc)*

the 5x100 is slightly different. the depth of the center cap is different as is the spoke shape. Close though. The RJ's are more sqaured
this is the 5x100 model close to the RJ
http://i53.photobucket.com/alb...o.jpg


_Modified by gtimagic at 3:40 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## topquarkpc (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

u know...i saw that picture too and thought that the wheels on the red rado was closer to what i have...
the red rado owner did something funky with the center cap...mine has a cover that seals off the lugs from the view completely...
so i guess the wheels 5x100 bolt pattern aren't the RJs?
thx for all the info...i just want to find out what they are called...is all...
edit: found this on e-bay...says they are RJs... mine looks just like them...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem

_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_the 5x100 is slightly different. the depth of the center cap is different as is the spoke shape. Close though. The RJ's are more sqaured
this is the 5x100 model close to the RJ
http://i53.photobucket.com/alb...o.jpg

_Modified by gtimagic at 3:40 PM 6-7-2007_





_Modified by topquarkpc at 2:44 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (topquarkpc)*

more bbs please








rc's











_Modified by VR SEX at 6:48 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## ElixXxeR (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (Chud19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chud19* »_
what kind of rims are those? and what size?

Sorry about the ridiculously late response, not sure if anyone else answered. They're 16" BBS RXII rims that were found on the Jetta Wolfsburg edition. These have been lightly powdercoated and they are my favorite part about my car.


----------



## twocamvw (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

i saw a post questioning my car before about them being wrd's. 

there just 16x9 tsw's im currently saving for new wheels.


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (twocamvw)*

wow, I thought I already whored some pics out in this thread but I guess not. Here are a couple.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*









sorry for that dumb question but what blue tape did you guys use to cover bumpers and fenders ???


----------



## meinradovr6 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (Torsten)*

looks like painters tape.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (meinradovr6)*

yep
cant wait to put my RS 301 I just bought


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (Torsten)*


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
sorry for that dumb question but what blue tape did you guys use to cover bumpers and fenders ???


i am pretty sure what they use is 3m painters tape or at least thats what i use if i am buffing near trim or my lights, never use the stuff for sunday drives though


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (sensory overload)*

the lm's look great on that red c.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

coming soon... 
BBS Solitudes
























just started stripping the old finish off today


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

New pic, old location.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (abt cup)*

Sick... you should really whore that bitch out on here a lot more. Definatley a car for mine to look up to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreaminginboost (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (ZeeuwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeeuwVW* »_wow, I thought I already whored some pics out in this thread but I guess not.

ditto.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (dreaminginboost)*

BBS RK504 17"


----------



## jayyar (Aug 15, 2007)

can someone tell me the model name or direct me to where i can buy a set of those black trimmed in chrome bbs's....i been tryin to find them online everywhere and havent had any luck what so ever.


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (jayyar)*


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_for the win, kevin's RGs for the rallye








"10 lbs. each and forged"


----------



## VRCorrado'S (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_New pic, old location.


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (VRCorrado'S)*

what would be name of these fine wheels


----------



## travisorus rex (Dec 26, 2004)

*A bunch of pictures that I didn't take.*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (JIIP)*


----------



## joenchrissy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (1BroknRado)*

O O O i had some on my rado.... Then before i paid and picked it up the dumba$$ that had it sold the rz's for 200 dollars with tire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (JIIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_what would be name of these fine wheels









They are 16" RS's off a Porsche 944


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Torsten)*

my old wheels!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwrallyvw (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

All in todays snow storm in MASS 
BBS RX
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img 
src="http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q124/chrischabot/corradosnowrx2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>



_Modified by vwrallyvw at 8:47 AM 12-16-2007_


----------



## Emorado (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (vwrallyvw)*

Mine


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (Emorado)*

^^^^ that just made my stuff move. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwrallyvw (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (vwrallyvw)*


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (vwrallyvw)*


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (vwrallyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwrallyvw* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
u and I have very similar cars!


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (RED K2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED K2* »_










I need to stop clicking this thread before I make an impulse decision.......










_Modified by King at 7:27 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (King)*

you wont do it...... you wont. cough cough. do it. cough. 
all joking aside, your car would look pretty sweet with a nice set of rs's.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

and god damnit, i have to stay out of the corrado forum. this is making me think thoughts i shouldnt be thinking.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

New pic...old location.


----------



## CCNJ420 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (abt cup)*

i need me some BBS' real bad...


----------



## usjordan23 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (CCNJ420)*

Here is my Car with BBS RS in 8x15 








And here a Pic from the Databse, where's my car located! The damn Virus, has deleted my complete Pics from the Pc, On the new Pc i got no stuff


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_and god damnit, i have to stay out of the corrado forum. this is making me think thoughts i shouldnt be thinking. 


Heh. Sell the bike. It's only a matter of time before you come back.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_New pic...old location.

















No more please. OK maybe just a few more.


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (King)*


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

i think i might cry, clutching what is left left of my man hood.


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

oh god this is nutty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif more of this bad girl.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (A3VRSIX)*

Here is mine on 15x8 rm's


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

just because i havent posted a pic of this car in a long while...............


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

come back jay, we miss u..... come back


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

so what if they dont match, they are BBS
















do models count?








i have to get a current pic of the car, it is currently on BBS RG's like the model http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_come back jay, we miss u..... come back










in a couple years. ill find a nice g60, rip it apart, paint it, lower the sh*t out of it, vr swap, bbs rm's again, mint tan leather interior, and call it a day..... nothing more, nothing less.......


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

damn kev, those cars look great! oh, and so does the real one.


----------



## coRado (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (RED K2)*

didn't expect to see someone posting my car in here. i just got those photos from h20i off my camera but that one turned out pretty beat ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *RED K2* »_












_Modified by coRado at 2:14 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (coRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coRado* »_didn't expect to see someone posting my car in here.

That's cause it sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















That mk4 is pretty dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (RED K2)*









my beoches
_Modified by dbl_yelo_rado3 at 8:21 PM 12-23-2007_


_Modified by dbl_yelo_rado3 at 8:23 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_New pic...old location.









classic


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_








my beoches










Such a sweet set of rides right there


_Modified by itskmill06 at 7:45 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

what wheels are these??


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

anyone rocking rg-f wheels in 15 besides the ones above? the yellow one is too far too get a good idea...


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

























Here's mine 


_Modified by rycou34 at 8:58 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (rycou34)*

just found this pic........


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_what wheels are these??


oh no... haha just kidding. This question's always being asked. The answer is, they are NOT BBS wheels. They are PLS wheels, looks like the sport ITC but with more spokes. Just has a BBS cap for some reason.
Here's an ebay auction for some that seem to be the same (15 spoke) but diff. bolt pattern. Anyone figure out the name of the actual wheel?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-PLS-Kom...wItem


_Modified by itskmill06 at 8:12 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## Porrado (May 10, 2000)




----------



## helldriver911 (Dec 22, 2004)

My Rado on BBS RS 301 with 1" lips...
















More pics:
http://corrado-vr6t.magix.net/
http://www.corradodatabase.com...=2919


_Modified by helldriver911 at 10:35 PM 7-9-2008_


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-TEC this!!!* »_Here is mine on 15x8 rm's









any bigger pic?


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (GoKart_16v)*

The site I use for hosting the pics doesnt let me post bigger images. I do have a few bigger pics of my car.....
here are a few more shots.....


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Daily driven



































_Modified by cryption at 11:57 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## ewang33 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (cryption)*

Standard RZ's
Running a bit high at the mo.. new shocks.
First post for a loooong time so few new pics
















:::::::::::::::::








:::::::::::::::::








:::::::::::::::::








:::::::::::::::::


_Modified by ewang33 at 3:00 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (ewang33)*

who cares about how high it sits..... it is a very nice example of a clean, stock looking corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

when you gonna get another corrado jay


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

eh............, been tossing the idea around. and each thought reminds me of the countless hours i have spent on the cars, heart breaking amounts of money, and almost loosing my girl. 
to scale it out: its not going to be any time soon. not worth the aggravation or the dedication. not right now atleast. i love my bike at the moment. oh, and my girl...










_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 8:11 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

who doesnt love your girl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

BBS? Let me think....

































































More pics:
http://www.corradodatabase.com...=3284


_Modified by Dirty.Sanchez at 5:51 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_when you gonna get another corrado jay









_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_eh............, been tossing the idea around. and each thought reminds me of the countless hours i have spent on the cars, heart breaking amounts of money, and almost loosing my girl. 
to scale it out: its not going to be any time soon. not worth the aggravation or the dedication. not right now atleast. i love my bike at the moment. oh, and my girl...








_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 8:11 PM 12-28-2007_

when did you get rid of your corrado jay?







didn't you just buy a silver one and color match the wheels over the summer time?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

i built it, than sold it and built a mk2 vr6, sold that and got the bike. all before winter.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

WOW! PERFECT


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_i built it, than sold it and built a mk2 vr6, sold that and got the bike. all before winter.


wow, where have i been?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (1.8t rado)*

i move kinda fast. it all happened with in 2 months. i got issues........


----------



## Spidey9999 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

16" RD's on my car


----------



## anojes (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_WOW! PERFECT









Ditch the VR Hood and grill, and then....Perfect








Oh and I love the rear end view of the car, great exhaust and I also like that supercharged badge, it blends with the Corrado font.


_Modified by anojes at 9:51 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (anojes)*

Adapters and wheels should be here on Thursday


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

BBS D5000
16x8
Front: ET+35
Rear: ET+15
Coming this fall










_Modified by still_a_G at 7:25 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

up....


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

RETIRED: as of 09/23/08
show season results..............(1) 2nd place & (2) 1st place











































_Modified by 1 can 'rado at 4:59 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*



















_Modified by kvbett at 7:43 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## pele (Oct 19, 2000)

has anyone fit 18" rcs?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (pele)*

18" rc's


----------



## pele (Oct 19, 2000)

suspension?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (pele)*

at the time in which that car was alive... bilstien cupkit, with h&r race springs (red) I think with dead loops trimmed off? i can't remember, was probably 4 years ago maybe more


----------



## pele (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_18" rc's 









the fronts look like 17s...am i buggin


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (pele)*

Solitudes.........as far as I know VRSEX and I are the only ones with these........but heeeeees got the embossed version


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Vento117)*

Damn this thread came back with a vengance.......and I couldn't be happier.....


----------



## BZY517 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*









RS 301 17"x7.5"


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (snowbird)*

holly, never noticed how bad ass this car is wow.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

16x8 RS017's


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_










Looks like how a shop I work at looked like earlier this year.. Cept we had 5 Corrados there.. 2 92 vrs, 2 93 vrs, and a 90 g60. 3 were red


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_holly, never noticed how bad ass this car is wow. 









thanks









_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_Some old pic's
















16X9 16X9.5


get this thing done Blake !!








any current pics?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (V8Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V8Star* »_

Looks like how a shop I work at looked like earlier this year.. Cept we had 5 Corrados there.. 2 92 vrs, 2 93 vrs, and a 90 g60. 3 were red










i think there were 5 or 6 there also.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

i should have pics tonight. My friend is mount the tires up on my RM's Got the new lips from germany bolted up last night 15X8's and 15X8.5's just in time for H2o!!!


----------



## ChrisVocals (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (Turd Ferguson)*

Didn't see mine on here.. (well i did but not with these wheels on it)


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (xEdgeDubx)*

^^^^I like what you did with the color on those RX's

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
get this thing done Blake !!








any current pics?


No current pic's Yet bro but hopefully soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*

damn.... thats ****ing hot! so clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

looks just like that one from Ontario a while back, is it VR swap or just hood?


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

My junk


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_looks just like that one from Ontario a while back, is it VR swap or just hood? 

nope just the vr front end, 1.9L stage IV G60.


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

man i love that car.... snobirds...... wow...


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (g6raddo)*


----------



## carpoid (Oct 18, 2004)

RS 003's, just sold them after a refurb








And got these RS 301's ... 


















_Modified by carpoid at 7:27 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## carpoid (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

very nice....


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

was bored sat and found a cool place for pics:


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*

what sizes lips are you running on them RM's??


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (s.l.c.)*

2.5" in rear BBS
2" in the front BBS


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*

The winter project, i had em on just to do some measuring. 








While I am it I might as well whore this out too


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (g6raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g6raddo* »_man i love that car.... snobirds...... wow...

hey thanks!








here's a more recent pic:


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (snowbird)*

Rare 16's" right?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (vintage empire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vintage empire* »_Rare 16's" right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup, I bought them a few years back when I saw the TireRack had them listed as "discontinued". I had always wanted them, and figured this was the time! 4x100 16"x7.5" et 35mm


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (snowbird)*

i shall contribute here next week.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

lol oh boy....


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

heres my new contribution......


















_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 8:46 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

Well i wanna play too, so here is my preview for you guys, Destined to be on my SLC.
Ill have a pic soon


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

very nice... size??


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

rs262 & rs263 5x100 fill and re drill 
et 35
17x8 & 17x9 Full Polished faces


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

damn... very nice. any pics of the car they are going on?


----------



## coullster (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

*I guess i may as well post one..lol..* 









*or two*








*or three* 










_Modified by Yohannes at 7:10 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Yohannes)*

always a fan of those wheels. and your car.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (GLi401)*

micah, you want to chime in now???


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

haha... YES I DO jay!!!








+








=
sexy time


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

HIGH FIVE!!!!! I LIKE!!!


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

i'm tossin the black bbs center caps for new red ones to match the logo on the lip


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

sell them or hold onto them... dont just toss them. did you decide on tires yet?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

i def need help in what brand to choose.... i havn't bought tires in 3 years and it seems like there significantly more now.... advice guys? (performance w/ a budget)
btw 205/40/17
tia


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_haha... YES I DO jay!!!








+








=
sexy time









I agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_i def need help in what brand to choose.... i havn't bought tires in 3 years and it seems like there significantly more now.... advice guys? (performance w/ a budget)
btw 205/40/17
tia

i always run these. nice stretch and cheap enough not to get pissed when you chew one up
http://www.discounttiredirect....s=205


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (life.love.regret)*

so, what you guys think?? have all the corrado people going to h20 stay in the same hotel this year??


----------



## Kazuki (May 21, 2008)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (brilliantyellowg60)*

what kind of door handles are you useing??


----------



## Corrado DGK (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (rycou34)*

man LM's are so sick. but to spendy to make wider...


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_so, what you guys think?? have all the corrado people going to h20 stay in the same hotel this year??

are we talking a secure garage for the car at night? if so we're in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

try a private island.... with security. and two car private garages. 4 car parking total per house. not to mention 4 story home.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (rycou34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rycou34* »_
I agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









thats sweet man... hopefully you and i can meet up sometime and get some pics together. that would be awesome.
what about jay's idea guys.... lets get this together for next sept http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*As promised....*

Mounted today, 
RS262 Front Redrilled 5x100 17x8 et 35
RS263 Rear Redrilled 5x100 17x9 et 35
Full Polished Faces, Gold Bolts


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_try a private island.... with security. and two car private garages. 4 car parking total per house. not to mention 4 story home. 

without a doubt... we're in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let me know who needs what for a deposit


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_
without a doubt... we're in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let me know who needs what for a deposit

so adding Micah to the 'community' how many rado's are we at total now???
me, walt, keith, mcnair (well maybe...), Jay, Micah & raven if he makes it out again... that's a good # (did I miss anyone??)


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vwpunk)*

prob.... but ill make a thread in a few weeks about it.... that way we can get a def on who is in. 
back on to bbs wheels..


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

zach, that looks great! how about some day time pics?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

i only got it done last night!!!! and a 2mp camera.....

























_Modified by wzach at 8:42 AM 11-7-2008_


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

heres mines on my winters


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (vwpunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpunk* »_
so adding Micah to the 'community' how many rado's are we at total now???
me, walt, keith, mcnair (well maybe...), Jay, Micah & raven if he makes it out again... that's a good # (did I miss anyone??)

ju forget mua http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

RX225 17 x 8 on da old whhip
















VZ026 16 x 7.5 on ze new hwwip


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_i only got it done last night!!!!

oh my bad... lol well it looks great. you have coil overs? back needs to go down about 4 inches.. lol


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_
oh my bad... lol well it looks great. you have coil overs? back needs to go down about 4 inches.. lol 

YEAH YEAH lol
Im working on it, but it is a Corrado, so you know other stuff has priority.








soon.


----------



## mk1Chris (Mar 13, 2008)

*.*

My old C on bbs rs, 








My new C on bbs solitude's, (my bbs budget aint what it use to be!)


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: . (mk1Chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1Chris* »_My old C on bbs rs, 










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (vwrallyvw)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

ttt. any one have new pics?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

I will, I took the 10mil H&R Spacers off the rear and filled up the tank, now im not 4x4 mode anymore...lol


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: As promised.... (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_Mounted today, 
RS262 Front Redrilled 5x100 17x8 et 35
RS263 Rear Redrilled 5x100 17x9 et 35
Full Polished Faces, Gold Bolts

















I have almost the same exact wheels except you put a bigger lip in the rear. Did you get yor gold bolts from that Hoffman place on ebay?also did you have to roll your fenders in the rear to get them to fit?


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: As promised.... (raddo)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: As promised.... (german old school)*

when you going to finish that beauty??


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: As promised.... (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_
I have almost the same exact wheels except you put a bigger lip in the rear. 

I did not change the lips, but if you give me time, at least 2 will be swapped to wider ones.









_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_ Did you get yor gold bolts from that Hoffman place on ebay?

Yes, but I wont be keeping those on the wheels for very long, I am gold plating the origional BBS bolts so I can get rid of them. 
If you do need bolts, buy them from http://www.justmatz.co.uk and pony up the dough for the higher grade. These hoffman bolts suck.
Great place for caps and badges though.

_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_also did you have to roll your fenders in the rear to get them to fit?

Arches, forget rolled, mine are already trimmed







. 
Whats funny, with a full tank of gas I do not rub with neuspeed soft sport springs and bilstien touring class shocks.








Pics are at a half tank, im fillin up tomorrow. 10mil H&R spacers where probably the reason why they looked so wide in my previous pics.








































2mp pics again, sry


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: As promised.... (wzach)*

Mine are 17x8 all around. I guess you dont have the stock lips?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: As promised.... (raddo)*

They are the stock lips. This set was staggard origionaly.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: As promised.... (wzach)*

dirty pic.... i really need to paint the front of this car....


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: As promised.... (crazycorradovr6)*

Nah, just learn to take pics of your car from angles that dont show bad paint like mine!!!!








Looks really good!
what rs#?(if you say 301, wow...um wow......)
whats the size & ET cause talk about rear lip!!!!!!!
_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_dirty pic.... i really need to paint the front of this car....


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: As promised.... (wzach)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: As promised.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_
















I LIKE!!!! More Front shots even with the primer Bumper


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: As promised.... (german old school)*

lol.... nah... its haggard.... thanks though. how about more pics of your car. finished...


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: As promised.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_lol.... nah... its haggard.... thanks though. how about more pics of your car. finished...
















Truce







You got me there


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: As promised.... (crazycorradovr6)*





































i c what you did there....


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: As promised.... (wzach)*

took your advice......


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_Nah, just learn to take pics of your car from angles that dont show bad paint like mine!!!! 





_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 2:09 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## Killingcivics (Feb 23, 2004)

One of the montreal locals Car is mint, I believe he is the second owner with just 13x xxx kms on it. Still a g60 as well.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Killingcivics)*

i remember that car from a while ago..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cappy 20th AE (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

hot!


----------



## oldmangloom (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_heres my new contribution......









_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 8:46 PM 10-12-2008_

only if it were warmer out that day.
that picture could have really been something


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (oldmangloom)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

thats my wife homie.....


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

Take it as a compliment....If you post a pic of a girl on any car forum with as many dudes as here, there are gonna be some comments.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

lol i have no problem with any one making comments about her.... i know how the internet works. i was simply implying that that sweet ass you see belongs to my wife.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_thats my *MikeMcNair *homie.... 

fixed. i am jason's little spoon.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
fixed. i am jason's little spoon.









Thats only a little disturbing....







Does his wife know?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

lol.....


----------



## oldmangloom (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_lol i have no problem with any one making comments about her.... i know how the internet works. i was simply implying that that sweet ass you see belongs to my wife. 

o/\o high five


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_lol i have no problem with any one making comments about her.... i know how the internet works. i was simply implying that that sweet ass you see belongs to my wife. 
haha
sorry man, usually when someone calls someone else homie around here, it means someones gonna get shanked


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

ha yeah usually. but i just like saying "homie". as in a friendly manor.


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

i always call ma peoples homie
crazycorradovr6 i really like this blk on red idea u threw out dont mind ir i rocks that do u?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dworkz)*

not at all... im not the first to come up with it... i just like the way it looks. i found the direction of my wheels and i decided against that combo.


----------



## oldmangloom (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (dworkz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dworkz* »_i always call ma peoples homie
crazycorradovr6 i really like this blk on red idea u threw out dont mind ir i rocks that do u?










that looks bangin'
any more pictures?


----------



## GreatRedRad0 (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: As promised.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_










i have some nicely polished 301 lips for you to thow on those


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

lol, mine are 16's. do they work on them? i thought 301 were 17s? 


_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 10:34 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

lol what size???


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

look what i got!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_look what i got! 


Well Look What I Got Last Weekend For My New Vr6 Corrado.
























They're at the powder-coater already










_Modified by Toffeerado at 7:23 AM 11-29-2008_


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (VW_Sporting)*

Not exactly true


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

sweet bro, whats your colors/finishes?


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_look what i got! 










Where did you pick these up?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (HisMajesty)*

some one on here was selling them.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

Nice caps, the color coordination thing....i c what u did there....I did something similar in fashion....


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (HisMajesty)*

Here are my BBS RX 214's chromed up that are on my car now but not for long.
























I just got these BBS RB's. They are on the list of things I hope to do this winter in time for the spring. I cant wait.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (HisMajesty)*

wow zach. i like. yeah i have a good plan for my rs's. should be progressing soon. just trying to pay off some debt before i can start putting a few bucks into my corrado.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_wow zach. i like. yeah i have a good plan for my rs's. should be progressing soon. just trying to pay off some debt before i can* start * putting a few bucks into my corrado.
 
Start?!?!?lmol....your funny, looks like you started a long time ago, but cant wait to see what you do, and i still need coils and a better camera...lol


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

you can get a nice set of coils on here used..... camera too.... no excuses. lol


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4145997
buy my rs's. i found other wheels i want.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

are they still BBS?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

maybe... maybe not. lol


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

lol...
well I was going to do supers...but everyone I know flipped out and was like too big. 
I may still get them and the 17's will be for winter. floridian winter


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

lol nice.


----------



## Leejon (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*









CH 8,5 x18 whit 215/35 on it


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Leejon)*

BBS LM. 17x8.5, 5x100, et 20.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

perfection !


----------



## RamRod (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_perfection ! 

X2 Car looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (RamRod)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## coullster (Oct 3, 2008)

_Modified by coullster at 2:30 PM 12-15-2008_


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (coullster)*









17x7.5 F & 17x8.5 R 



_Modified by rycou34 at 6:10 PM 12-15-2008_


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (rycou34)*

Nice ride, i saw it at treffen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (coullster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coullster* »_


























this car is very mean looking with the blackwheels on it. i like!!! in my opinion, i think smoked and red tails would compliment this car.


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (wzach)*

Thanks


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (rycou34)*

does this count?!















pre tires and refinishing.... even tho i have all winter, i'm getting rammy


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

micah, i hate you, and love you, all at the same time.
jealousy is ugly


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

spoon me mike, you will immediately feel better


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

nice, what sizes and offsets are they? and what finish are you going for?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks! they are 17x7 et35
as for finish, i most likely will redo the gold centers, strip and polish the lips, and find some secret hardware to finish it off.


----------



## turbo16vdub (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

Reminds me of the Delorean from back to the future! lol...

_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_does this count?!















pre tires and refinishing.... even tho i have all winter, i'm getting rammy


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (turbo16vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo16vdub* »_Reminds me of the Delorean from back to the future! lol...


thanks carl... theres no steam trains to push it tho


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

micah!!! dont change a thing on them!!!! please keep them all gold!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

you think so? either way i wanna refinish them so they are perfect.
jay, do u still have that stock vr grill i gave u forever ago? (think yellow car)


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

gone with the yellow car. mcnair has one. its not perfect at all though.
and trust me, refinish them if you must. but EXACTLY the same way they are now.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

micah, here is a very quick photo chop with tires... and lowered of course.....


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

all gold or polished lip gold centers maybe some polished bolts? hmmmm?








either way, gold on red is hot,and the lm is pure sex.
with a 7 you can slam it too.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

honestly, leave them the way they are. 
maybe, and i say maybe, red caps with gold logo. maybe.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks again jay for the chop!
i think i'm 100% with keeping the all gold.... the red caps i def want to at least to swap them in once in a while. 
i need the renovation on my house finished so that i can go back to working on the car


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

no prob, cant wait to see them really on the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*









Finally a good shot with a real camera


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (rycou34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rycou34* »_








17x7.5 F & 17x8.5 R 


Look at you. I liked your old wheels, but think I likes these a tad better


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

very nice zach...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
coils?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_very nice zach...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
coils?









Nope, full tank of gas.















Money is a little tight, but have been eyeing the pss's youve got.


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Hey Shawn
Been awhile
So which do you like better, the CH's








or the LM's








I am torn personally. I really like the way they look on my GTI also








More pics in sig


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: (wzach)*

Wzach
Nice car!
Saw it briefly at the show last week.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rycou34 at 8:58 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_thats my wife homie..... 

just saw this dooood. no disrespect.
its a compliment.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_lol i have no problem with any one making comments about her.... i know how the internet works. i was simply implying that that sweet ass you see belongs to my wife. 

just saw this too


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

lol its all in good fun..... no harm done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

and another pic just for good measure...


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (rycou34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rycou34* »_
So which do you like better, the CH's 

I've always loved CH's on C's.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (rycou34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rycou34* »_Wzach
Nice car!
Saw it briefly at the show last week.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, work in progress for 2 years and daily duties








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My 1000th post. word










_Modified by wzach at 12:44 AM 12-19-2008_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (rycou34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rycou34* »_Hey Shawn
Been awhile
So which do you like better, the CH's


It is definitely a tough one. The CH's look(ed) amazing on your car and I do like the bright silver on Red.
I am personally a big fan of LM's, no matter what. I just think they are a timeless wheel that look Era correct for the Corrado. I would have a set, but I spend too much money of things you can't see








S


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (sdezego)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_does this count?!















pre tires and refinishing.... even tho i have all winter, i'm getting rammy











Why would you risk denting them just to take a picture?


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

gotta check the pokey .


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (still_a_G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_

Why would you risk denting them just to take a picture?








do you even know what your saying?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

they were gently lowered onto blocks of wood... no need to worry. besides, it was not just for a picture... fitment my friend.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (hiofficer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiofficer* »_









18's?
even if not still http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit saw it in the 17"thread..still very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone rocking the 18" RC's? (taboo i know







)


_Modified by wzach at 1:55 AM 12-31-2008_


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (wzach)*

They do look big on the car, but they are 17's. the previous owner did a great job with setup and the stance. They look a LOT better in person. Just need the BBS centers.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_







do you even know what your saying?











You heard what I said. I said it. You can easily dent a rim by doing something like this, they're just flimsy discs with no direct load bearing strength to them. And with such a nice set of wheels, why risk it?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

because i own half of europe, i can afford it. do u need a spare set of lm's?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (still_a_G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_
You heard what I said. I said it. 


you better control your attitude..... you obviously have no clue what your talking about..... 
LM's are a *very* strong wheel, they are used for motor sport, racing, etc. unless he slams the car down, those wheels will not bend or any thing of the such. and even if he did slam it down, nothing would still happen. they are made to handle the abuse of racing on a daily basis, im sure they can hold up while he lowers them onto a 2x4 to see fittment issues........


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

now your playing hardball buddy... heres a little lesson about the corrado forum.
leave the cockyness at the door

_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_You heard what I said. I said it.
 
keep the ghetto crap out of here

_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_You can easily dent a *rim* by doing something like this
 
make your statements true (unless you are in mcnairs thread)

_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_they're just flimsy discs with no direct load bearing strength to them


now.... less talk, more pics


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_
Anyone rocking the 18" RC's? (taboo i know







)


18' rcs


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_

you better control your attitude..... you obviously have no clue what your talking about..... 
LM's are a *very* strong wheel, they are used for motor sport, racing, etc. unless he slams the car down, those wheels will not bend or any thing of the such. and even if he did slam it down, nothing would still happen. they are made to handle the abuse of racing on a daily basis, im sure they can hold up while he lowers them onto a 2x4 to see fittment issues........

haha, dude, seriously. I better control my attitude?? I have no clue what I'm talking about?? LOL!!!
YOU obviously have never taken a single class in Statics, Dynamics, Strength of Materials, Calculus, or even high school physics for christ's sake.
I would expect this type of behaviour coming from a couple 16 year olds who just scored a sweet set of Konigs on ebay but couldn't afford tires without working overtime all summer!


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_now your playing hardball buddy... heres a little lesson about the corrado forum.
leave the cockyness at the door

keep the ghetto crap out of here

make your statements true (unless you are in mcnairs thread)



I've been on the Corrado board since 2001....


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

oh boy.... here we go......

just because i have never taken any of those classes, which i dont need in my field of work, doesnt mean i dont know about wheels..... how could you call them "flimsy dics"?? do you not know any thing about bbs wheels and what they are used for? especially the LM? doing what he did will not bend those wheels. ever. never. and just because you have been in the corrado forums since 01' doesnt make you cool, or any better than any of us.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (still_a_G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_I've been on the Corrado board since 2001....


blah blah blah g money, shut up wangsta and post pics. you should realize this isn't a gossip forum, and this specifically is a pic thread. get back on track before you lock this.
BBS


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

Alright kids, ask anyone who's ever held a lip in their hands if they felt comfortable applying a 450 lb force to one side. Clowns like you guys remind me of why I don't visit this board anymore.


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

I know fek all about rims and can tell your dumb a$$ that a lip on its own is nowhere near as rigid as it is when attached to the barrel. Did that make enough sense to you, or should I whip out my Mechanics book to explain the terminology? Just go away and stop feening for attention.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (cata)*

^^ ya what he said. its like the whole laying on a bed of nails trick. distributing your weight among hundreds of nails is far different then if it were just one nail. also go look up schmidt radinox lips. they are stainless and you can drive with no tires. so to say any whel cant handle the weight is a long shot. if it a rim bends just from setting it on the cars weight and on boards...im not sure id wanna run that brand of wheels that use cheap metal


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

thease are fittipaldi rims currently on my corrado and those on my 02 miata are the BBS wheels that used to be on this corrado. I did a 5 lug swap on my rado and threw the BBS's on the miata.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

If they are BBS they Shouldnt get dented. thats why they are BBS

_Quote, originally posted by *still_a_G* »_

Why would you risk denting them just to take a picture?


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (cata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cata* »_I know fek all about rims and can tell your dumb a$$ that a lip on its own is nowhere near as rigid as it is when attached to the barrel. Did that make enough sense to you, or should I whip out my Mechanics book to explain the terminology? Just go away and stop feening for attention.


Did I not say 450 lbs? Lets do some math you simpletons might understand.
3000 lb car with 60/40 weight distribution puts 1800 lbs on the front end. There are 4 lips on the front 2 wheels.
Assuming 0 offset, that's 450 lbs on the edge of each lip. I'm not saying that they can't take the weight. I was just wondering why someone would even try it.....for a picture. This just goes to show how superficial and immature the Corrado has gotten. But I guess I've succumbed to your levels because I'm getting a kick out of trolling this thread.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

ok, you have made your point, and yet no one here still cares.... so are you done yet?? or will you keep going?? i would like this thread to stay on topic and not get locked due to some know it all "G".


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

ya you can tell me all the numbers you want but do you know how many people test fit wheels like that and nothing happens. its like the whole tire stretching dilemma. i dont care about logic. if real life hasnt given me any reason then ill keep on keepin on


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

toffee, he cares cause he loves me http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

pics or gtfo!!


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_toffee, he cares cause he loves me http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

HAHAHA 
I don't want to GTFO so


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

haha, ok, i got carried away. In my field, I'm required to know a thing or two about hoop stress. 
Anyways, since it's cool to pretend, here's my contribution.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

wow, i like those wheels alot..... classic style.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

x2, they match the color really well.


----------



## kvbett (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (cata)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (kvbett)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 12:28 AM 1-5-2009_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Hahaha. Who cares they're not your wheels, plain and simple. 

Zach, you get coils or it that just a PS? It looks sick.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

PS thanks to Jay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im sooooo close to coils, i have enough to get cheapies, but do not want to buy twice, so ill save some more $$$ to get nice ones


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (wzach)*

good call. I'm rolling on cheap FKs but now gonna have to kick down to get a set of KWs because I cant take the ride.


----------



## VR6Productions (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re:*









BBS RS 301, 7.5x17, 5x100, Offset 33, Full polished besides the inner lip. The inner lip is painted grey.
Sorry for the quality, but this is the best picture i have for the moment of my rims.
Having them in my room in boxes until its summer, but before they go on the Corrado, im going to fit some new lips. But still havent found out what sizes im going.
So im having a hard time wating for the summer.








Jimmy Christensen, Denmark
Corrado 2.9 VR6, 1993, "Brand new"

_Modified by Corradojc at 10:59 AM 1-7-2009_


_Modified by Corradojc at 10:29 AM 1-15-2009_


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Corradojc)*

^Awesome
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You are one of the few other people with these polished. My RS's are full polished faces as well.
Bitch to keep clean, but after some mothers Billet Polish, there is nothing else like them. Cant wait to see the new lips.


----------



## VR6Productions (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_^Awesome
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You are one of the few other people with these polished. My RS's are full polished faces as well.
Bitch to keep clean, but after some mothers Billet Polish, there is nothing else like them. Cant wait to see the new lips.









Thanks








Yeah, know the trouble about dirt, but they will only drive on sunny days, so it wont be that bad.








Im looking forward to see what i come up with too, but right now im having trouble finding the right sizes.








Jimmy Christensen, Denmark
Corrado 2.9 VR6, 1993, "Brand new"


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Corradojc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradojc* »_

Jimmy Christensen, Denmark
Corrado 2.9 VR6, 1993, "Brand new"

whats the story behind the "Brand new" ??
btw: awesome rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Corradojc)*

http://www.Tunershop.com
Schmidt lips, you'll thank me later...lol maybe....


----------



## VR6Productions (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
whats the story behind the "Brand new" ??
btw: awesome rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The story is that the Corrado is like brand new.








It has only driven 65.000 km and the condition is close to perfect.
Later this year i think ill make a thread.
Thanks!









_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_ http://www.Tunershop.com
Schmidt lips, you'll thank me later...lol maybe....


The problem is that they are to wide for the front. The maximum for the front in my oppinion is 1.0x17.
Jimmy Christensen, Denmark
Corrado 2.9 VR6, 1993, "Brand new"


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Corradojc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradojc* »_
Thanks








Yeah, know the trouble about dirt, but they will only drive on sunny days, so it wont be that bad.









I also have all polished RS's, and my car only gets driven on sunny days as well.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (raddo)*

So am i nuts for daily driving a Corrado (only car) on polished RS's?








I <3 Florida weather.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: (wzach)*

I daily a corrado on beat ass RS in North America's biggest climate variation zone, so I'd say I'm nuts.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

I know i am not well but i get more bbs pleasure in my house than on my car due to i can steer at them longer without people thinking i'm weird.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_









I have the PVW poster of that car on my wall. love that C.

_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_









Perfect stance, but would be a pain in the ass w/o bags.







Or maybe i'm not baller enough to ride that low. haha
Any more pics of this car with the wheels? I have the same color, and thinking of getting some rs's cuz it looks so good.










_Modified by Curt_pnw at 2:33 AM 1-8-2009_


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*

I have not seen any good pics of a Corrado on 15" wide lip (1.5"-2") BBS RM's


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (sprocket007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sprocket007* »_I have not seen any good pics of a Corrado on 15" wide lip (1.5"-2") BBS RM's

red corrado above on rm's


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

15x8 front and 15x9 rear bbs rm's....


----------



## VR6Productions (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Re: (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_
I also have all polished RS's, and my car only gets driven on sunny days as well.

Nice, any pics? Any mods to the wheels?

_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_
So am i nuts for daily driving a Corrado (only car) on polished RS's? 
I <3 Florida weather.

Naah, your not. I would do it to if the wether would allow it. The problem in Denmark is that when it snows they put salt on the roads. And that salt ruins the cars.








Jimmy Christensen, Denmark
Corrado 2.9 VR6, 1993, "Brand new"


_Modified by Corradojc at 7:07 AM 1-8-2009_


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_I know i am not well but i get more bbs pleasure in my house than on my car due to i can steer at them longer without people thinking i'm weird.









You of all people, your Wheels dont count, they are too nice
















_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_








Perfect stance, but would be a pain in the ass w/o bags.







Or maybe i'm not baller enough to ride that low. haha
Any more pics of this car with the wheels? I have the same color, and thinking of getting some rs's cuz it looks so good.










Thanks man, thats my Bitch.








That happens to be a photo shop of my 4x4 status Corrado that i am saving moneyy for sum Coilziz.
I am not stock height, but not low enough....























soon...very soon...


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

still what the f, who has that car now?!?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

bbs suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_bbs suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

only if you dont have them


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
only if you dont have them









Bang on. Everyone who bashes them secretly wants them. Granted there are wheels I'd like more than my RS, but who the **** in their right mind can actually say they look bad. Its like saying Selma Hayek is ugly. Sure there might be arguably better looking girls out their, but to kick her out of bed for eating crackers would be downright foolish.
My disclaimer. This isn't directed to dapucker, because I gather sarcasm is likely, but the bbs bashing has become the new sheep stylz.


_Modified by iwantmyvdub at 1:15 AM 1-9-2009_


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_
That happens to be a photo shop of my 4x4 status Corrado that i am saving moneyy for sum Coilziz.


I knew that. I was just observing that it would be perfect stance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

lol dapucker has a set of gold LM's. he is just being funny.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

mine as she sits!!!


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

^waiting to see that one done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (wzach)*

its moving the dash is in and most of the interior but I dont have any cam at the moment so no pics


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfcorrado* »_its moving the dash is in and most of the interior but I dont have any cam at the moment so no pics









I think you need to get this cam issue resolved once and for all before you do anything else.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

my bro haz a lumix fz50 ssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Killingcivics (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (gtimagic)*









They are WRD'S and the car belongs to a local who is part of the reason I drive a dub! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Killingcivics)*

sweet car, nice wheels... but this is *The official corrado on bbs wheels thread....*


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

BURN!!!!!


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_sweet car, nice wheels... but this is *The official corrado on bbs wheels thread....* 

it would look better on rs's


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

that is one awesome scirocco..... i have owned two in the past, one day ill get another one. i love them. not as much as i love corrado's, but i still love them.


----------



## Killingcivics (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

Actually I was replying to a post by gtimajic in which he posted that picture. It belongs to a local in montreal who happens to be a friend of mine. I found the pic while looking through the thread just wanted to answer a question that was asked by someone as to what wheels they were....








Back on topic anyone have any pics on BBS D5000 or rather RF'S


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Killingcivics)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

who has RXII's on their C? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*

i have the RXII's sitting in my garage








just no corrado to put them on....









how they looked on my vr...
















i know... not a corrado... but they bbs's!



_Modified by philsburydonuts at 12:02 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (philsburydonuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philsburydonuts* »_i know... not a corrado... but they bbs's!


wow...... they look great in that color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

Just a pic. for (JKCORRADOVR6) trying to get him back in a C again.
JK your car was sic, always has been and will be one of my Favs.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (sal16v)*

yeah, that was a great car.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

I should have snatched that up when i had the chance!


----------



## philsburydonuts (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_
wow...... they look great in that color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they are painted Brembo brake caliper gold/bronze... all the STI guys sweat them... haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (philsburydonuts)*


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_









LUV it. didn't think i would like the black on black and chrome but i do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (sal16v)*

yeah, i took a pic from my old camo c with the wheels and chopped them onto your car... just to see what it would look like, and to be honest, i love it.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_yeah, i took a pic from my old camo c with the wheels and chopped them onto your car... just to see what it would look like, and to be honest, i love it.

I Luved that car. U should have keep it!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re:*


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*









Not on a corrado But I love this picture!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Re: (excreations)*


----------



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfcorrado* »_ mine as she sits!!!
























this is gonna be sweet.... 
bumpy


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

near completion!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

some more!!! with correct front tires


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

now you just need correct rear tires...


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

maybe someday!!!!


----------



## Dyelon (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

anybody have pics with a set of 16x7 and 16x8 RMs with 195/40/16 and 205/40/16 tires mounted?


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Dyelon)*

Never seen 16 inch RMs. I know they exist, but there are next to none out there.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


----------



## Dyelon (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

I have a set


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Dyelon)*

You sure they aren't RS? I remeber one set of 16"RMs for sale on here and they were bmw bolt pattern. What offset, width and fitment are they. I'm interested to see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










haha, that's my car. Where the heck was that taken and how did you get it in switzerland?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (ZeeuwVW)*

HAHA Chris is a "walking media library" is it? lmao


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_HAHA Chris is a "walking media library" is it? lmao

Any pic or video you wants, he gots and it'll be up in 3 seconds flat


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (ZeeuwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeeuwVW* »_
haha, that's my car. Where the heck was that taken and how did you get it in switzerland?









i have it stolen








someone posted the wagenwerks video from h2O international 2007 
in the german forum a few days ago. and i watched it, and i made a print screen..















http://www.wagenwerks.net/video/h207.html
your car is at 1min 20


_Modified by crisvr6 at 11:43 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (corrado93)*

i see part of a corrado in that pic....


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

i don't like cabrios but thats sweet... awesome color combo


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

so fresh!


----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_i see part of a corrado in that pic.... 

as long there's a corrado with bbs right?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (corrado93)*


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

now get some rear tires and some flat caps, oh and wash that thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*


----------



## Dyelon (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: (german old school)*

yeah i meant to say rs's my bad


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dyelon)*

blake, if you post another un finished pic of your car, im going to fly out to you and steal your rs's.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_blake, if you post another un finished pic of your car, im going to fly out to you and steal your rs's. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















or im going to do that blake !!


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_blake, if you post another un finished pic of your car, im going to fly out to you and steal your rs's. 

Haha! I No Im Slacking Like to Other!!!
I hope this month i'll be able to work on it
i just started fabbing plates for the bay as 
well as polishing and sending parts out to
chromes







I wanna see whats new to your ride









_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















or im going to do that blake !! 

Torsten!!! You to Haha!








I want More pic's of your green machine
With your LM'S!!!!!























EDIT:Found this one of your DE beauty











_Modified by german old school at 12:19 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (german old school)*

my car is going to be all one color now. yay. plus the hood will have the washer nozzels shaved, and front bumper will have the side markers shaved. yay!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_blake, if you post another un finished pic of your car, im going to fly out to you and steal your rs's. 

jason, you NEED lips like this.......


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

i know.... soon my friend. soon.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

DAMMIT BLAKE!!!!!! AHHHH. 
Just kidding but seriously, I have some aeroplan miles saved up. Maybe I should come for a visit to scare you into finishing it. I'm a pretty persuasive fellow.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_my car is going to be all one color now. yay. plus the hood will have the washer nozzels shaved, and front bumper will have the side markers shaved. yay!






















I want pic's! Just to motivate Me


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_





















I want pic's! Just to motivate Me









you need to motivated Blake ?????? just go into your garage and look at your car buddy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
you need to motivated Blake ?????? just go into your garage and look at your car buddy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









HaHa! I'll try that today








Edit: I want some New pic's of your ride Torsten











_Modified by german old school at 12:05 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_





















I want pic's! Just to motivate Me









soon as i get it back from paint!


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_
soon as i get it back from paint!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_blake, if you post another un finished pic of your car, im going to fly out to you and steal your rs's. 

i feel the same way, whats the hold up?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

easy there new comer.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

I can has coilzez? I tucked tire on 8" and 9". No spacers needed for the coils either. 4 threads left all the way around.
Time to pull the fenders


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

more lower. now. or else.
take out the helper springs and one of the rear perches.


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (german old school)*

hey, are those 993, or 964 mirrors on your car Blake? TIA. Also did you have to get two drivers side stalks since the passenger side is smaller, or is that just in europe?










_Modified by Mike GoFast at 9:31 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

lol never satisfied are ya .......lmao
No can go lower unless I go 16"








the pics outside arent on level ground. 
New tires next.
195 40 17 on 8"fronts
205 40 17 on 9"rears...


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_easy there new comer. 

im no new comer just havent posted for a few pages


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

and your front needs to go down alot. (zack)


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mike GoFast)*

blake, you need a blue leather interior.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*









Uneven ground there 
better shot.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

much better...... ill let you slide for now.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*









I wouldnt want to disappoint ya Jay....lmao..
First New SMALLER tires. Then Pulled fenders, THEN all the way down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by wzach at 9:50 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

good........ lol car looks great. better and better each time too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ill have some pics soon.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

don't listen to him Zach his car is 4x4 compared to yours


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

lol yeah.... sure it is.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

yay?? or nay??


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

I like it, but still think all silver with gold bolts would look best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*

i tried that combo too, but felt displeased with the out come. this combo you see here makes me all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
i feel the same way, whats the hold up?









haha! Well i just moved about 6 months ago To a new Place
And just recently i Just came outta the hospital about 2months ago
Cause of Health reasons http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







. This is kinda the main reason for my Slowness on my Progress. But As of now i have the fenders finished rear is welded up and seam sealed, Rear bumper is shaved as well as rear Body Lines, Now where i left off is Welding in my Audi A6 Handles
Also Sourced a vr6 euro bumper. I Realy wanna get into My Bay but i kinda gotta take it easy















h Yeah Chrome and Gold parts still hasnt arrived http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Wheres your Corrado Dave? Is It Realy Gone?









_Quote, originally posted by *Mike GoFast* »_hey, are those 993, or 964 mirrors on your car Blake? TIA. Also did you have to get two drivers side stalks since the passenger side is smaller, or is that just in europe?


Send me a IM Bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_blake, you need a blue leather interior. 









Working on that, Its Funny Cause Your the first guy that Actually
Read whats in my mind For the last 2 years Of planning what Interior 
Color i was going for i no i wanted the Exterior satin silver but was always stuck on the interior color








Thinking alike again








And that Blue leather would match my 
NOS ZENDER/Schroth Belts
also sourced a NOS Digifiz cluster
and a CAE-Motorsport Shifter
Sorry for the long talk







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Blake




_Modified by german old school at 5:57 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (german old school)*

no apology needed man, its good to see what you have been up to. sorry to hear about the medical problems but glad to see you are ok and doing well.......

as for the interior clor choice... when i had my silver 93 i dyed my tan leather seats a dark marroon from the early 911. but i sold the car before i finished the seats. my only other choice was blue leather. mcnair told me to do it. at first i was thinking hell no, but after seeing it in the porsche and audi, i wish i went that route.


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_ 
15x8 front and 15x9 rear bbs rm's....

















what size tires where you running?????
and do you think with some camber 8.5 a.d 9.5 rm's fit on the rado??


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (s.l.c.)*

i was running 195 45 15 on the 8's and 215 45 15 on the 9's.....
i would still run the 195 45 on the 8.5's for clearance and def a 205 45 on the 9.5's or a 215 45. 
and to be honest you might not need the camber to fit them. just have a good stretch and you might be fine.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_no apology needed man, its good to see what you have been up to. sorry to hear about the medical problems but glad to see you are ok and doing well.......

as for the interior clor choice... when i had my silver 93 i dyed my tan leather seats a dark marroon from the early 911. but i sold the car before i finished the seats. my only other choice was blue leather. mcnair told me to do it. at first i was thinking hell no, but after seeing it in the porsche and audi, i wish i went that route. 


Yeah Bro it kinda Sucks, For about 6months i Gotta take it easy but
With all the raritat Parts ive been coming across it realy gets me motivated.
But For one i realy wanted to do the motorsport theme for a while like the Digifiz cluster and the Zender schroth belts as well as the Berg cup style shifter, and I recently inquired about the ITB Vr6 kits in Germany So thats on th list also aswell as Wide 15inch wheels.








Hopefully one day i'll be close To That Blue Interior Idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (german old school)*

you better not be getting rid of those wheels......


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

or only with gold bolts


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_you better not be getting rid of those wheels......

lol naw im keeping them, just gonna Refinish them later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_or only with gold bolts










i like that too..... but i think i like the red and gold caps better.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

Jay im not one to care if someone else has something i do too. If i did i wouldnt own a VW. I personaly think these would be the shiz...
PS what this would look like, Gold Conical Caps, Gold Bolts, Red and Gold Center Caps. Black Spokes and Lips with a Red Stripe on the lip edge.








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Check out the caps. Racing Team Hoffman is awesome for this. Im waiting on my Badges...

















_Modified by wzach at 9:14 PM 2-23-2009_


_Modified by wzach at 9:16 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*

this is for nick.......










_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 9:50 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_yay?? or nay??










Do it now damn you!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_Jay im not one to care if someone else has something i do too. If i did i wouldnt own a VW. I personaly think these would be the shiz...


i am soo confused by this......


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

haha clarification: 
get theses too!!!!! lol


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

jay, this is absolutely sick.... do it or leave


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

that actually is so sweet that i may ditch the gold/bronze powder coat and buy satin black for my centers.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

lol...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hows the car coming man?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

slow... i'm almost finished renovating our house. after that i build a procharged motor for my buddy's c5, THEN i can get on with the wheels and finish the meth.... maybe by blowneuroz gtg i'll be ready








post pics of your carrrrr jay


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_i was running 195 45 15 on the 8's and 215 45 15 on the 9's.....
i would still run the 195 45 on the 8.5's for clearance and def a 205 45 on the 9.5's or a 215 45. 
and to be honest you might not need the camber to fit them. just have a good stretch and you might be fine. 

Thanks. I just picked up a set of rm barrels and looking to purchase some lips for them but on-decided to either go with 8's and 8.5's or 8.5's and 9.5's







just trying to find out if the bigger lips would work on the Rado.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (wzach)*

you need these


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

^sickness















If money were no object id turn my polished centers gold....leave the lips polished....anyone wanna take a crack at PS'n this one? PLZ


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

well, i really like all that gold stuff, actually i got some gold parts on my whip too but thats away too much for me....


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_this is for nick.......









_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 9:50 PM 2-23-2009_

I hate you!


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (s.l.c.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s.l.c.* »_
Thanks. I just picked up a set of rm barrels and looking to purchase some lips for them but on-decided to either go with 8's and 8.5's or 8.5's and 9.5's







just trying to find out if the bigger lips would work on the Rado.


15x8 and 15x9


----------



## CurraVR6 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (sal16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sal16v* »_
I hate you!









that looks really AWESOME!


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (CurraVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CurraVR6* »_
that looks really AWESOME!









I know right, now my o.g. idea might change to this!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (sal16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sal16v* »_
I know right, now my o.g. idea might change to this!

you havent got the balls.......


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_
you havent got the balls....... 

Nice real nice jay. STOP YELLING AT ME.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_anyone wanna take a crack at PS'n this one? PLZ 


you want a pchop in your pic ? or ?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Yes sir, can you GOLDify my polished centers?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (wzach)*


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

OK guys so here goes. I need some fitment help. I have found what i plan to do with my wheels.
I found where i can get the adapters made.
BACKROUND: 92 slc
I want to run my rm's, the problem is i do not want to 4lug swap...
So i have 4 BBS RM's 15x8 (4x100) 195-45-15 toyo tires ready to go.
My question is If i get 15mm 5x100 to 4x100 adapters for the front
and 25mm 5x100 to 4x100 adapters for the rear, Roll the fenders do you think i will clear?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Need to ready for McNair's Bigg Ass BeerBQ


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (sal16v)*

you will be in a negative offset with adapters and probably wont work out.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_you will be in a negative offset with adapters and probably wont work out.

Correct me if i'm wrong but the offset of my rm's are 33 or 35.
That would make my offsets 20 or 18 and 15 or 13
Crazycorradovr6 ran 9's in the rear which is alreay 25.4mm closer to the rear fender then mine?


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (sal16v)*

Alright, I heard correct me and an offset question. My bat signal went off. When adding lips to a wheel, the offset will be farther out, due to the fact that you only added on one side of the wheel. It changes the mounting face in relation to the center of the wheel. 15x6.5 rms @ et33 will now be [email protected] et14, With your adapters you will be in the 0 to negative offset range. 
Sportmaxx stylz=no bueno.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_Alright, I heard correct me and an offset question. My bat signal went off. When adding lips to a wheel, the offset will be farther out, due to the fact that you only added on one side of the wheel. It changes the mounting face in relation to the center of the wheel. 15x6.5 rms @ et33 will now be [email protected] et14, With your adapters you will be in the 0 to negative offset range. 
Sportmaxx stylz=no bueno.

Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (sal16v)*

I think the idea of throwing them on your rabbit was best anyway. 15s are hard to pull off on a rado, and there are tons of RS going for next to nothing lately. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_I think the idea of throwing them on your rabbit was best anyway. 15s are hard to pull off on a rado, and there are tons of RS going for next to nothing lately. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah i was trying a last ditch effort. I think my hope are gone and the wabbit gets a nice gift!


----------



## radojon (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

*CRAZYCORRADOVR6*
What size lips are you running on the RM's? Factory RM's are 6 1/2 in wide right?
I'm just curious what lips I would have to buy to end up with 8" wide RM's or any other size for that matter


_Modified by radojon at 3:04 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (radojon)*

Crazy doesn't have rms, he has rs. To get a 8 inch rm you need a 2 inch lip stock is .5 lip. RS depend on barrel size because of it being a 3 pc.


----------



## radojon (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

OK, Im so bad with BBS wheels, I knew RMs were 2 piece and RSs were 3 but I cant tell them apart very well, Im debating on running a set of RMs on my rado, I know 15s will look small but I plan on slamming the $hit out of it so I need to figure out what lips and tires I should get. I want little poke and a bit of strech with out the tires looking to bulky. I may go 7.5 front and 8.5 rear with 205/45/15 if I can find em


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (radojon)*

no, you were right.... the pic of my yellow and green corrados were on 15x8 and 15x9 rm's. 2in lips in the front and 3in lips in the rear. 
as for my red corrado, they are 16in rs's.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

sorry, though you were referring to the red car. My bad.


----------



## radojon (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

its all good, who knew the guy was crazy enough to have so many rados, then again Ive had 6















Crazy how much poke do you have in the front and rear with the RMs that wide? are you running spacers? Im assuming its G60 suspension/control arms?


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_

























For a car that isn't even complete this is one of my favorites. It has the best stance! Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

Don't praise him. then he will never finish it. Blake's car sucks!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*








poor blake.....


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*








think these will fit?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*

I like


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

a few pics i took last year on a local gtg 








































god i miss summer !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

storm love on bbs solitudes


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

jay, after that one shot of your car with all black rs's, you inspired me to change my plans... tell me what u guys think








or


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

micah, i actually like it. its more agressive, with the all gold its more classy.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

wheres my p shop?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

you're of no help! i'm having a heck of a time for some reason
btw the top one is supposed to be satin or flat black w/ polished lip and the bottom is clearly gold w/ polished lip.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

satin black with polished lip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_wheres my p shop?

this isnt dubmodder at some point you have to actually buy the bbs wheels.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*










Cmon, give him a break.....he might just suprise us all....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_a few pics i took last year on a local gtg 

















god i miss summer !!!!!!!!!!!!!










I love this car! And those wheels, soo nice.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_wheres my p shop?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

micah, if you make gold LMs grey, i will stab you in the chode.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

QUOTE=crazycorradovr6]








[/QUOTE]
See Dave, with those nice pulled fenders you can go this low on 17" without destroying your car.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (wzach)*

Irish green metallic is so dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (-skidmarks-)*

here is another one of the irish green


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*



























_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 2:11 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

#85 in that pic looks like enzo dudes brother.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

perfection!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## let_me_f_dem_t's (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

ummmm............hold on I need a towel


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

yeah, look on memoryfab or rbwheels and i even think there is a set on here for sale.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

i think the gold would look good on daves color maybe its my monitor but those dont look very gold.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_









_Modified by crazycorradovr6 at 2:11 PM 2-26-2009_

holy crap, you could land an airbus on that forehead!


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

^^Haa Haaa








That's look hotter than them ABT


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (CuRide)*


----------



## ChrisVocals (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_










specs on these wheels please? exact specs if possible... type, lip size, spacers or adapters?


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_Don't praise him. then he will never finish it. Blake's car sucks!









haha! Probably not lol j/k
It'll be finished someday lol. as long as every section of the car is painted and every nut and bolt is brand new/chrome/gold plated.
Im a happy camper. But yeah the car still sucks
















_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_







poor blake..... 

Looks like i better Get busy!!!! That way i dont catch anymore rash about my unfinished Pile








By the way i dont think i have said this yet but i Facking love this Thread.


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_here is another one of the irish green 









This color is so Sick Torsten!







FACK! Whats the color code on this anyway?


----------



## slcT ZacK (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (xEdgeDubx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xEdgeDubx* »_
specs on these wheels please? exact specs if possible... type, lip size, spacers or adapters?

sorry, but i cant tell you. i met the owner last year but forget about the exact specs of the rims 

_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_
(.....)

This color is so Sick Torsten!







FACK! Whats the color code on this anyway?

its LC6Y irish green, there was a thread made about this color yesterday 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4268238


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
its LC6Y irish green, there was a thread made about this color yesterday 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4268238



Thanks Torsten! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

dapucker1 You've got the exact version of LMs that I've been on the lookout for since '06 (gold with machines lip) They look Out****ingstanding on your car... They'd look better on mine though














Was kinda hoping no one else would go this route but hey at least its on a worthy car!!


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks for the complimen gt... i know exactly what you mean. i have been looking forever for them, almost pulled the trigger on a set but decided to go f.i. instead..... FINALLY i got em!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

micah, yer invisi-tires are SICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_
Thanks Torsten! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

please dont change your silver corrado to that color.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_
please dont change your silver corrado to that color. 

haha Naw, I wont change my Satin Silver Corrado. 
Its been My Dream car and Color For a Very Long time.
I Was looking for another Color For my 92 SLC,
Im Suprised you hadden't painted One of your million corrados This Color


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_
haha Naw, I wont change my Satin Silver Corrado. 



good.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_

good.

















More bbs Goodness


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

nice!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_
More bbs Goodness


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

why are you running such a big turbo for such a little horsepower goal?


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (german old school)*

OH MY.....


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_OH MY.....
































I Still trip on the extended side skirts


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

i love the exhaust location and cut out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

New Tires.....
Jay, you are correct. im kinda glad i did get the wrong tires now.
205 40 17 on my 17x8" fronts and 17x9" rears. 
Here's one of the rears for stretch refernce...






















































haha no center cap....it was getting a fresh alignment too....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (wzach)*

damn zach. those look really good. so you got 205/40 all around now? cant wait to get mine finished


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_damn zach. those look really good. so you got 205/40 all around now? cant wait to get mine finished

Was it hard to let go of the J Lines? Those looked amazing on your car.
Here, I'll play too, refinishing them as we speak, this was just a test fit


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ damn zach. those look really good. so you got 205/40 all around now?

Thanks








Yeah, i didnt want to believe the hype about the super stretch look, but damn thats some hot shiz right there....,look real good.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ cant wait to get mine finished








Where are they already?








....I wanna see em with your blue paint!!!! lol


_Modified by wzach at 10:40 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (wzach)*

ha jlines were pretty easy to get rid of when im trying to fund my a6 air ride lol
the RSs are still in the trailer. gunna try and get them redrilled this week but im workin on shaving the bay right now anyway and have the front kframe out so cant really do test fits until i get that back in.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_New Tires.....
Jay, you are correct. im kinda glad i did get the wrong tires now.
205 40 17 on my 17x8" fronts and 17x9" rears. 



If there is one thing about corrado's i know, its wheels and tires fitment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they look hot!


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4275203


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

zach, when the **** are you getting a better camera? christ, i feel like im 80 years old trying to look at those pics. do you guys have a cuircut city in florida? or online in florida? go there now and get a camrea. every thing is 75% off because they are going out of business.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

i say that with much http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_i say that with much http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

im with you a 100% zach shouldnt be allowed to post anymore untill he gets a suitable camera


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_i say that with much http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

If i got a better camera, you'd see how bad my paint really is.








not yet.....im working as fast as i can....

EDIT: really bad grammar lol.
thanks Dave










_Modified by wzach at 11:43 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_
If i got a better camera, youd see how bad my *paint really* is.








not yet.....im working as fast as i can....
 
fixed


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

im rubbing off on you huh dave, arent i?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_im rubbing off on you huh dave, arent i?









uhh thought you werent gonna let that leave the garage jay,god


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

fair enough guys...its original paint on 90 percent of the car...but without pics, i rolled the front fenders, 10mm H&R Spacers on the rear, and lowered it some more.
pics when i get a camera tomorrow imsick of being yelled at.....lol


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
uhh thought you werent gonna let that leave the garage jay,god










oopppss.... sorry.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*









ME WANT








Thank you to O.G. owner and poster. I am a pic thief. But i could not help myself!


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

the almighty e26








that is one of the few wheels i like more then the lm.... 
if only a set with tires wouldn't cost 8k


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_the almighty e26








that is one of the few wheels i like more then the lm.... 
if only a set with tires wouldn't cost 8k

See another reason life suuckxx


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (sal16v)*

I may have posted them, but don't own them. I wish.







If you can get a hold of bbs racing they can make you a custom set. I know that set of e26's were custom made for some guy with a wide body e36 m3. You just better have the money. I saw a set for sale on a 993 forum, and not to much either, but you would need some serious fender work I think they were, 18x10 and 18x11


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (sal16v)*

found em for ya sal.... just some minor modification to make them work








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...24639


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_found em for ya sal.... just some minor modification to make them work








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...24639 

Just minor, i am so undecided on wheels i should give up and rock stock for awhile.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

or
http://www.m5board.com/vbullet....html
if you can afford the body work, and shipping from japan.







I these wheels are best left for something besides a corrado. Your better off just buying a set of Work knock offs.
http://www.workwheelsusa.com/p...l=104
There not as pretty, but hey you can buy them in 17s at least.


_Modified by excreations at 7:52 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

the work rs xx are awesome... and they'll fit


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_or
http://www.m5board.com/vbullet....html
if you can afford the body work, and shipping from japan.







I these wheels are best left for something besides a corrado. Your better off just buying a set of Work knock offs.
http://www.workwheelsusa.com/p...l=104
There not as pretty, but hey you can buy them in 17s at least.

_Modified by excreations at 7:52 AM 3-4-2009_

Funny i was looking at the vsxx for awhile and really like them!


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

duh... i ment vsxx not rs


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_









I want these hex nuts so bad!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (raddo)*

for what size wheel?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_for what size wheel?

medium. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

nice...


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
medium. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dont you mean Extra Medium?


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

extra toppings? like three for the price of one? pepperoni, sausage, meatballs. yum. or peppers, onions, and sausage. also yum.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_extra toppings? like three for the price of one? pepperoni, sausage, meatballs. yum. or peppers, onions, and sausage. also yum. 


All the toppings


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_
I want these hex nuts so bad!

full size or quarters ?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

dbl_yelo_rado3 haz gold? gonna pmyou in a minute about that....lol
anyway.... "real" pics of my new center caps on my polished 17" RS's


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_
full size or quarters ?

Quarters, I know you have them too! I have a feeling they are not cheap


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

i need new bolts for lm's.... please help locate, i'm frustrated. bfi has them for rs's and rm's. i think they are very similar but bfi claims that they are not.
jay... i know you are the bbs whore here, please hook it up


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

i like them on my LM's too


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Can anyone tell me the spec's on these wheels, Size wheel/tire offsets front/rear and adapter sizes PLEASE and thank you?


----------



## donbachaton (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (donbachaton)*




My new set of bbs rs will post pics when there on the car
So happy








17x8
17x9 et35

_Modified by donbachaton at 6:33 PM 3-17-2009_


_Modified by donbachaton at 3:41 PM 3-19-2009_


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (donbachaton)*

Well nice wheels man...lol
RB right?








I got a set from them as well, polished, and et35.
If you are running coils, well, good luck as I have less than 3 mm between the coil and the wheel and i run 205/40 all around.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (wzach)*

Looking to see what the Bore size is on bbs rs 5x114.3
My wheels are rebuilt, so i looked and they are 16x8 factory fronts
and 16x9 factory rears. lips not changed.
Bore has not been honed. looking for bore size to get my adapters made. If anyone knows off hand? Thank you in advance.
The adapters are gonna be hub and wheel centric.
so i have a 92 slc which should be 57.1 hub bore!
now just need the wheel bore!
Thank you again!


----------



## donbachaton (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread (NYCGTM)*

double checked with rb







there 35et


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread (donbachaton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *donbachaton* »_double checked with rb







there 35et

Nice....get some tires onem and get some pics up alreadt damnit....


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_
Nice....get some tires onem and get some pics up alreadt damnit....

















Yeah what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread (sal16v)*


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (sal16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sal16v* »_Looking to see what the Bore size is on bbs rs 5x114.3
My wheels are rebuilt, so i looked and they are 16x8 factory fronts
and 16x9 factory rears. lips not changed.
Bore has not been honed. looking for bore size to get my adapters made. If anyone knows off hand? Thank you in advance.
The adapters are gonna be hub and wheel centric.
so i have a 92 slc which should be 57.1 hub bore!
now just need the wheel bore!
Thank you again!









Find out what # rs they are. There are hundreds of 5x114 cars, and tons of different centerbores. Mine were 60mm, but they could really be anything.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

CRAPPY cell phone pics of a filthy car... but the new wheels/tires are finally mounted. my wife says "we'll take pretty pictures tomorrow". they'll be up shortly


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

^ Nice. What is your final et?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

after seeing them on the car with tires, leave them gold...that is hot looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (sal16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sal16v* »_








ME WANT








Thank you to O.G. owner and poster. I am a pic thief. But i could not help myself! 

so hot


_Modified by zylinderkopf at 4:06 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

wow the golden lm's looks great. thats a good looking rado...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Golomb)*


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (sal16v)*

i think these are the same wheels









_Quote, originally posted by *sal16v* »_Can anyone tell me the spec's on these wheels, Size wheel/tire offsets front/rear and adapter sizes PLEASE and thank you?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (life.love.regret)*

back in the days with my bbs rk ii 504


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (life.love.regret)*









I don't know how who's car this is but it is perfect. Can anyone tell me the specs on these wheels? I have a set of RS's and I have to get some adapters and I am looking for this exact et on it. I am just looking for diameter, et and lip sizes. I know it's a tall order but if the owner is kickin around many props.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (cstanley19)*

You wont be able to get that exact as they are true rs 301. 5x100 et 35. 
If you are running adapters, thet et differences will show in the barrel and or lip sizes.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_You wont be able to get that exact as they are true rs 301. 5x100 et 35. 
If you are running adapters, thet et differences will show in the barrel and or lip sizes. 

Not neccesarily. Lots of RS came with the same size barrels and lips, but the spacing depended on the mounting surface pad. My rs have a one inch lip and are et40 on a set of 9s because they have such a thick mounting surface so they can clear big brakes. Depending on the centers, he could get that look. Either way he can get it close.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

true, but nothing and i mean NOTHING FITS like 301's.


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

true. i wish mine were 301's so i could make them fit a bit better


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (life.love.regret)*




















_Modified by CuRide at 7:51 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_true, but nothing and i mean NOTHING FITS like 301's.

i would disagree with this statement. if you had a set of 17x7.5 with 1/2" lips and et 35 in a different bolt pattern they would fit exactly the same. 
301s actually limit you with fitment. thats if you wanna get wider lips and what not. since you already have a lower et and smaller barrels. in order to get any width out of it you have to put big lips on them and then they poke out too far. if you look at all the mk4s pulling off sick ass RSs with big lips and still being able to tuck them in is they use high offset centers with smaller barrels and therefore can run bigger lips and sit the wheel in further. 
i enjoy making wheels fit. its a lot more fun then just bolting up a set made for your car lol


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (life.love.regret)*


_Quote, originally posted by *life.love.regret* »_true. i wish mine were 301's so i could make them fit a bit better

yours are 8s and 9s right?


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

8's all around. i guess my statement was wrong. if i put some smaller spacers in i could rub less and get a touch lower.


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (CuRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CuRide* »_


















That sir, is bad-ars.
I thought about going all black on my RS's but I never thought it would look that good. 17's?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (life.love.regret)*


_Quote, originally posted by *life.love.regret* »_8's all around. i guess my statement was wrong. if i put some smaller spacers in i could rub less and get a touch lower.

how close are you to the coilover? lower is always good lol


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
i would disagree with this statement. if you had a set of 17x7.5 with 1/2" lips and et 35 in a different bolt pattern they would fit exactly the same. 
301s actually limit you with fitment. thats if you wanna get wider lips and what not. since you already have a lower et and smaller barrels. in order to get any width out of it you have to put big lips on them and then they poke out too far. if you look at all the mk4s pulling off sick ass RSs with big lips and still being able to tuck them in is they use high offset centers with smaller barrels and therefore can run bigger lips and sit the wheel in further. 
i enjoy making wheels fit. its a lot more fun then just bolting up a set made for your car lol

17x7.5 and 17x8 both et35 is about 6.5 mm difference of inner clearance. So running the 301's should allow a bigger lip than what i currently have with a smaller barrel to equal the same size but yes, the et will then change.
only problem is anything higher than et 35 will hit coils if you have them. MK4 excluded due to the suspension design changes they recieved allow them to run a higher number (further inset) ET. So you are left running a spacer on them to make them clear which makes more poke without the phat ass lips








Im serious I only have a less than 3mm space between wheel and rear strut.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (wzach)*

3mm is plenty of room lol. wzach if you think about it. your pretty close to tucking 9s on stock fenders. not many people do that.


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Im was eating them up with the 215/40's the 205/40's are the only reason im at that height..OH..they wont be stock fenders for much longer...


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

Fail those are KONIGS


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_Fail those are KONIGS

But those are Real Fake BBS'


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

LOL


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
how close are you to the coilover? lower is always good lol

plenty of room in the rear..the front is cutting it close on brake clearance though


----------



## donbachaton (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (life.love.regret)*

couple of bad phone pics 


_Modified by donbachaton at 5:02 PM 3-29-2009_


_Modified by donbachaton at 5:02 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## dscorrado (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (dscorrado)*

awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (iwantmyvdub)*

Finally got my wheels installed. Well 3 of them cause the 4 ones adapters ****ing stripped out. GRRR
Check em. Only set of these BBS I have ever seen. Even BBS had no info on them.
Oh it ill be lower very soon. Just gotta install the coilovers and take off the H&r race springs.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

what are they? i know they're not, but they look pchop'd on... cell phone pic i'm assuming


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

Yeah its a cell phone pic. They def are not p chopped lol.
They are RB020's 17x7. 2 piece. I will have better pics this weekend.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted8v* »_Yeah its a cell phone pic. They def are not p chopped lol.
They are RB020's 17x7. 2 piece. I will have better pics this weekend.

those look dope man, nice find. cost you much? sorry, just curious, and i love hearing if people get mad deals on wheels.


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

I got the wheels for real cheap from a friend but he owed me a couple favors too. But getting them on the car is what costed the mosts. Adapters, tires, stud conversion etc.


----------



## Rocco87 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (Boosted8v)*


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

primas on black.... more more


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

never sold them I guess


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

those are not primas, primas center ring is gold dipped so is the center nut.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

actually......... there are many different combo's for o.g. prima's. 
i believe in 15'' form they have the center ring in half gold, the gold bolts, and gold center hex nut. 
as for 16 and 17 they dont have the half gold center ring. its all white.


----------



## vdubCorrado (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*









there's my contribution... sold the car before the konigs were ever even thought of being made... would have been alot cheaper for the simple look i had


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*

okay guys i know this isn't the "correct" place for this but i am kinda stuck...any help or advice would be good.
I am refinishing a set of RM's. My plan is to have the faces polished and have the rest of the wheel powder coated Gold. The only problem is that i have to pick a RAL powder coat and not sure which is the closest to the "BBS GOld".
I have searched high and low on here and google and have not really come up with anything besides wurth wheel paint that is discontinued everywhere i call. A few places have reproduced the bbs gold in powder but not willing to sell any of it.
If anyone has a RAL code they used and how it turned out or has some of the wurth gold paint they wanna sell please Let me Know!
thanks


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (gabeskillzz05)*

I think this is called sun gold metallic with clear, there were/are several bbs golds used I dont think it will be noticable on the windows with the sun gold metallic. you have problems when it comes to matching a cap ring to an oe gold wheel. I have some new rs oe gold parts in my garage i will try to bring something new home and take a picture to compare.











_Modified by dbl_yelo_rado3 at 10:37 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## Jackasic (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: (sak)*

what size wheels are these?


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

never get tired of this thread


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_I think this is called sun gold metallic with clear, there were/are several bbs golds used I dont think it will be noticable on the windows with the sun gold metallic. you have problems when it comes to matching a cap ring to an oe gold wheel. I have some new rs oe gold parts in my garage i will try to bring something new home and take a picture to compare.










that looks nice. and that is true what you are saying about matching a cap to oe wheel, i would just need something close that looks good.
and i see that pic is from caswell website so i guess i will look there for that color code.


_Modified by gabeskillzz05 at 1:15 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (gabeskillzz05)*

found this as a sun gold metalic powder 90% gloss


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (gabeskillzz05)*


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crisvr6)*

sweet hydraulics!!!!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (cstanley19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstanley19* »_sweet hydraulics!!!!

What made you say that? Could be on bags no?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (NYCGTM)*

it is on bags. has been for a couple years now


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (corrado_sean2)*

bags are so last year. static all day


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (bmxrado)*

haha ya bags are gay.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (corrado_sean2)*

Local show in VA. Yup, on bags too, been on bags for years. Super clean and sexy car. Emorado's


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_bags are so last year. static all day











_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_haha ya bags are gay. 


you guys are gay. So, what's the cutting edge now? Since PVW, are y'all going for something new... maybe lifted corrado, 4x4 status? haha... seriously though, i wish mine was on bags


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*

i heard that dave cut his shell up and started a new corrado. from scratch. he couldnt come to sell the shell so he scraped it.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*

its in pieces and he cant fit wheels on them


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Darrsh)*

interior is forsale minus the front seats


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_haha ya bags are gay. 

funny i have been saying that for years


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (pileofredparts)*

he has bags... he was being funny.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_i heard that dave cut his shell up and started a new corrado. from scratch. he couldnt come to sell the shell so he scraped it.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_he has bags... he was being funny. 

haha no i wanna be like dave.


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
haha no i wanna be like dave. 


well my friend you have alot of work ahead of you......

the steps to being like dave are as followed:
1-build 4 corrado's (all half ass)
2-attempt to make a wide body (than quit)
3-spend a ridiculous amount on another corrado
4-make it into pvw 
5-sell the car (than back out)
6-spend another 10 k (than cut up the car)
7-build ANOTHER corrado from scratch 
8-try to make it in pvw (again)

its alot, but if dave can do it, any one can..... lol


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_

well my friend you have alot of work ahead of you......

the steps to being like dave are as followed:
1-build 4 corrado's (all half ass)
2-attempt to make a wide body (than quit)
3-spend a ridiculous amount on another corrado
4-make it into pvw 
5-sell the car (than back out)
6-spend another 10 k (than cut up the car)
7-build ANOTHER corrado from scratch 
8-try to make it in pvw (again)

its alot, but if dave can do it, any one can..... lol


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

wow... even my balls hurt after reading that


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_

well my friend you have alot of work ahead of you......

the steps to being like dave are as followed:
1-build 4 corrado's (all half ass)
2-attempt to make a wide body (than quit)
3-spend a ridiculous amount on another corrado
4-make it into pvw 
5-sell the car (than back out)
6-spend another 10 k (than cut up the car)
7-build ANOTHER corrado from scratch 
8-try to make it in pvw (again)

its alot, but if dave can do it, any one can..... lol









step 7 is a lie


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

ohhh jay hes tattling on you :rainbow:


----------



## DIEGOENUSA (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

My old 92 SLC ...


























_Modified by DIEGOENUSA at 11:28 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (pileofredparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_
step 7 is a lie

and i know who you are............


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazycorradovr6* »_
and i know who you are............


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Jackasic)*

8.5 x 17 et35 with 215/35/17 tyres, theyre coming off and getting sold now


----------



## Jackasic (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: (sak)*

hard to believe those are only 17's, they look great. Wish you were in the states, I would buy them.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Jackasic)*

don't mind the broken lip. Putting a new 50mm on tomorrow.
]


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread..*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.. (crisvr6)*

what the hell is going on in that pic above? are there rubber strips on the arches edges?


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.. (Noobercorn)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_

























are those 17" or 18"? looks like 18" but i'm not sure...
i want my car to look just like this one only in blue! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any more pics?
thanks!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (Golomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golomb* »_








are those 17" or 18"? looks like 18" but i'm not sure...
i want my car to look just like this one only in blue! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any more pics?
thanks!
 they are 18" 
more here http://www.corrado-database.nl...nchor
and here the old look


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_

























This Car is Pure SEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (german old school)*

look at those ****ing rockers......wow.


----------



## WaHelios (May 23, 2003)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (iwantmyvdub)*

I really need to stop looking in here. I'm starting to have very bad thoughts............again.
Beautiful machines guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_ they are 18" 
more here http://www.corrado-database.nl...nchor
and here the old look











i rememberd it blue and i loved it, i didnt know it's the same c...








i love that c!


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (Golomb)*

IMO there too many cars with LMs out there







...makes me thinking about them or about something new ....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (Torsten)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (WaHelios)*


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crisvr6)*


----------



## Rocco87 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (vintage empire)*


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Couldn't get Picassa host to work so here it is again through photobucket


----------



## 093slc (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (CuRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CuRide* »_Couldn't get Picassa host to work so here it is again through photobucket 









♥


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (093slc)*

They look so at home on your car, Chi. I'm glad you made the move.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (CuRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CuRide* »_Couldn't get Picassa host to work so here it is again through photobucket 


























from what i understand, i thought this car was dark burgandy pearl


----------



## wanderer1983 (May 4, 2008)

Just looked through this whole thread and all I can say is.............. right click, save as







awesome cars guys, hopefully I will be posting mine soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (iwantmyvdub)*


----------



## donbachaton (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_
























...........







MORE MORE!!!!!


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (s.l.c.)*

just wondering if you guys could help me out.. 
how do the black plastic threads on the back of your rs hex caps come out? do they pop off or thread on or what? I just dont want to break mine.
this is the threaded piece i am talking about -








and are rs hex caps the same as rm hex caps? because these say they are.. http://cgi.ebay.com/polierte-A...l1262
and i need to know how to get the black plastic threaded piece off my stock caps so i can put them on the new 1/4 height caps.
thanks


_Modified by CHersh1088 at 5:38 PM 5-16-2009_


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (CHersh1088)*

God, this thread is still amazing..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
What made you say that? Could be on bags no?

I was just kidding man. I remember when the bags first went in.


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (CHersh1088)*

c'mon does it look anything like the prongs on an rm cap, you even said its threaded. the after market caps are complete all aluminum 1 piece , the new caps will be solid 1 piece including the threaded portion.


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

i know rm caps dont have the threaded portion! but the website says that these fit either or. and doesn't show the threaded portion for rs's.
sorry for asking a question.
http://cgi.ebay.com/polierte-A...l1262


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (CHersh1088)*

if you read the ad you wouldnt be asking
Please advise us after the auction, which wheel type and which size
you have, because there are different center caps.


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

thanks my bad.


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

heres one of mine from today


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (sak)*

Thats What I'm talking about, Possible My Next Paint Choice for one of my cars.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

just got these back this weekend. I went with the sungold metallic and then clear. I think the clear killed a lot of the metallic look of the color, but i have yet to see it in decent sunlight...


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*

I couldn't not post this.


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*

drool........... alot.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

i met the owner of those this weekend. those are real from BBS 18s


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

You're a lucky dude, I love his car.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (excreations)*


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

rolling shots of Polished RS's spinning = SEX


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (Golomb)*

great thread...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

heres a few more of mine


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (sak)*

Damn, thats pretty nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Blank)*

seen at wörthersee 2009


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_seen at wörthersee 2009 




















































Torsten that Looks So SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anymore pic's of this one


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (german old school)*

here you go ....
















wörthersee 2009


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*

That guy Built my wheels before i could....






















Looks amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

thats nice apart from the plate and lights, are there any specs on the wheel and tyre combo?


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (sak)*

Its a G60 I cant tell that so 4x100 and WIDE LIPS







POLISHED or Chromed.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (wzach)*

yes, its a g60 and the rims are chrome-plated but i dont know the size...


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_here you go ....
















wörthersee 2009

Torsten you are the Man!!!!
This Is my New Favoriate for the month
Wheels look like RS 003 
Very nice lookin Set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

found 2 other pics from that car


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

car is sooo legit! are they 15s or 16s? also different headlights and tails would make it that much nicer.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Damn, that car is clean and mean.
LOL, nice 50mm lip for the right reason


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_found 2 other pics from that car































Nice Crisvr6!!!!
****er is perfekt the way it is i dig it. That Rear sits NICE!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (german old school)*

ya rear sits perfect. front could use spacers.


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_found 2 other pics from that car

















amazing car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wheels spec and tyre size anybody?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Golomb)*


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

crappy iphone pic.... and i will be polishing the hex nut, im not fond of the black. but its how it was when i got them. and i will be replacing the black bolts with gold bolts.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Blank)*

can't we just change this to the bbs wheels thread, haha I keep finding some good looking bbs, but not on corrados.
Sorry guys.








17X10 +7 245/40/17
17X11 +12 255/40/17


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (excreations)*

Not all done up or anything but you get the idea. 16x8 RF's, ET +32, the rear has an effective ET of +12 with the adapter.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

blah


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

you no belong here senior... find the abt thread


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

grrrr..... alright fine


----------



## boosted corrado_91 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_yes, its a g60 and the rims are chrome-plated but i dont know the size...
















hawtness


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (german old school)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubmike2 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Blank)*

freshly redone rxII's, powder coated barrels, black crystal silver pearl centers, and rediculously expensive center caps


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

trying to get these finished up








For this:


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gabeskillzz05* »_trying to get these finished up
For this

LOL, VERY similar to my situation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
These








For this








With some


----------



## Silver VR6 Corrado (May 25, 2003)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

Finally got a set of VZ's in 16"


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Silver VR6 Corrado)*
















This car has always been my inspiration, Ever since i seen 
this car in VW WOB ive been Hooked at the chrome thang!


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (Silver VR6 Corrado)*

I just got done repolishing my lips and getting the bolts chromed, and 2 new crappy pics:


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

V-TEC this!!! we are TWINS! LOL
from the side our cars are identical expect i have painted handles and shaved markers.
I'm trying to save up for clear fogs and the new FK tails from epp.


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*

I know our cars are twins....First time I saw your car was at the corrado gtg after one of the shows...I think it was H2O.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*


----------



## VWpartsguy17 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









ops, i first thought its my car


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Torsten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Torsten* »_
ops, i first thought its my car

























not really


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (VWpartsguy17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWpartsguy17* »_









Nice looking wheels. They look like my stock BBS' but all grown up.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_

































http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif






























x2. I'm loving that color.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_
x2. I'm loving that color.


Oh Yeah Definetly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The way the car sits is Just Pretty


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

front pic of that car


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (crisvr6)*








That is one hot car. I need some 16 inch RS's.


----------



## Mudkicker_1 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (VWpartsguy17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWpartsguy17* »_









Those are really cool, dont see it too often. What are they exactly?


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

they look like bbs RS II's


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (sak)*

that is cause they ARE RSII's


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (wzach)*





















































































_Modified by crisvr6 at 5:03 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Sorry, not a rado, but DAMN ! ! !


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

for what sorry ? for me its a bbs thread


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

WTH? I just put that pic up and you added it right above my post in your pics
















_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_for what sorry ? for me its a bbs thread









Cause of the title . . . Official *CORRADO* on BBS Wheels thread maybe







But I hear ya, there are a few Non-rado car's up in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

because i saw that pic yesterday i thought i posted it with the others







it was on my pc


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4460691








And the car they're on... sorry, not a Corrado... not even a VW. But damn, it's clean!


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

look closely in the headlights, looks like a girls face. whoa!
http://s4b.directupload.net/im...2.jpg


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: bbs thread *


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: bbs thread  (crisvr6)*

eh bUmP


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*


----------



## rory_a (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: bbs thread  (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










Are these LMs? Love these wheels.
Note to self - grow a pair, save some cash, and buy some BBS LMs for the 'rado.
And this color combo is sweet. Another note to self - track down this color code.


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (gabeskillzz05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gabeskillzz05* »_









awesome picture! Any high res? 
Also that r32 above looks great. That color with the gold lms is awesome.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: bbs thread  (rory_a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rory_a* »_
Are these LMs? Love these wheels.

 looks like LM


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_
awesome picture! Any high res? 


i took it with my buddys slr and just uploaded to photobucket. i'm not really sure how high res works lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*


----------



## qbejs (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (qbejs)*


----------



## patel19 (Feb 24, 2005)

*BBS RX 16"*


----------



## patel19 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (patel19) 2*



15mm rear offset, 8mm in front


----------



## patel19 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (patel19)*


----------



## CHersh1088 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (patel19) 2 (patel19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patel19* »_
15mm rear offset, 8mm in front


your offsets sound wrong? you sure about that??


----------



## patel19 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (CHersh1088)*

Sorry, those #'s were the offset spacers.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (patel19)*

16x8(F) 
16x9(R)
Falken 912
205 40 16 on all 4 corners!


----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_









That is a damn nice Honda.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (patel19) 2 (patel19)*


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (crisvr6)*

I'm loving that car. I think I would like it a bit better with the e-codes smoked.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (excreations)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_better with the e-codes smoked.

fixed


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (crisvr6)*

Here is some of mine from WF15
BBS RGR 
17x7.5 all around on 205/40/17


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_Here is some of mine from WF15
BBS RGR 
17x7.5 all around on 205/40/17



Now that is a nice lookin Corrado.............love the RGRs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (patel19) 2 (patel19)*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (patel19) 2 (patel19)*


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (Wilbur the pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilbur the pig* »_That is a damn nice Honda.

Put a set of 13" steel wheels on it, and tell me if you still think so. The wheels make the car. It's definitely clean though!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (snowbird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowbird* »_
Put a set of 13" steel wheels on it, and tell me if you still think so. The wheels make the car. It's definitely clean though!

that goes for any car


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

took her out yesterday!!!


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

take advantage of your new camera and post more pictures


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

those where taken with my cell phone


























_Modified by bdfcorrado at 9:32 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

sick car + dope house/boulder.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (patel19) 2 (patel19)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*FL Stylez*

At the McNoo-B-Q *09'* EDIT


















_Modified by NYCGTM at 5:31 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## MrcinaGTI (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (V-TEC this!!!)*

will need it


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfcorrado* »_those where taken with my cell phone










Now your lookin proper man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (xEdgeDubx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xEdgeDubx* »_Mine

















Exactly what my car looks like....almost. Same wheels..lol
Anybody ever use a 215/45/17 tire on a VR6 Corrado on a 17 x 7.5 rim et35?
Any fitment issues/rubbing and also how does it LOOK?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BBS RX 16" (patel19) 2 (patel19)*


----------



## carpoid (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## GLi401 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (carpoid)*


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: FL Stylez (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_At the McNoo-B-Q 08'










holly crap thats my car lol. and those are now my front wheels








thanks for the pic NYCGTM, and that was actually 2009







.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BBS RX 16"*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FL Stylez (wzach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzach* »_holly crap thats my car lol. and those are now my front wheels








thanks for the pic NYCGTM, and that was actually 2009







.









2009 it was








And your Welcome. Thought the greenish tint would be a nice touch


----------



## DeadcellCorrado (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (DeadcellCorrado)*


----------



## 18ToHATE (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

heres mine!


















_Modified by 18ToHATE at 11:18 AM 9-22-2009_


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: (rycou34)*

Do you like these OEM GTI wheels that I picked up from a junkyard? Got them for $20, cleaned 'em, and got a $5 can of wheel spray paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (crazycorradovr6)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (CuRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CuRide* »_









Love this car!


----------



## Nass (Nov 13, 2008)

wow very nice getting better and better!!
Can you guys post pics and wheels size?
Thats for sure going to help lots a people


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Nass)*

New Set Up.....

















BBS RS 263 Fronts, 17x9 ET35 Stock 1" Lips, 205/40/ Falken 512's 
BBS RS 262 Rears, 17x9 ET22 Felgen Fuchs 1.5" lips, 205/40/ Falken 512's 
Gold Bolts, Polished Faces, Lips, And Center Caps, Chrome BBS badges. 


_Modified by wzach at 2:01 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (wzach)*

best looking wheels ever zak!!! i mean that!!
side note: where would one get larger lips for these? and gold bolts....








i would like to take the back out a hair, maybe 1/2"-1". while keeping the 205/40's on there. hopefully the stretch that will ensue from this will aid in my car being lower, with less rubbing. just a thought.
so, where should i look for lips and bolts?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

Are the sterns 3 piece? i always thought they were two piece? And last i remember sterns are pretty rare. lips might be hard to come by.


----------



## sal16v (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Contact them:
http://www.sternwheels.com/


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Blank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Blank* »_Are the sterns 3 piece? i always thought they were two piece? And last i remember sterns are pretty rare. lips might be hard to come by.

I thought that too...
If they are 2 piece, then noob can get away with getting new barrels that have lips. 
and for gold bolts do NOT do RTH bolts, the plating is very cheap. 
Justmatz is the place for those if they are similar enough to RS' bolts.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Blank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Blank* »_Are the sterns 3 piece? i always thought they were two piece? And last i remember sterns are pretty rare. lips might be hard to come by.

yeah, FACE 3's are 3 piece. they make a one and 2 piece as well. the one piece came on soe mustanges, and the three piece can on SC saleen convertible 93 mustangs only. 
kinda a weird/one off/rare wheel. 
peep this, some neet info about all the different ones.......
*edit: notice the part on that link about the speedlines as well....*
http://www.saleenclubofamerica...3.htm
_The 17" Stern three piece wheel is very rare, mostly used on a few 93 cars, including the SA-10 anniversary edition and the 93 SC cars. The front wheels were 17x8 with a 24mm offset, while the rear wheels were 17x9 with a 39mm offset. They have STERN imprinted on one spoke on each wheel. STERNS are a true 3 piece, as the front ring and rear hoop do separate and are held together by the bolts that hold the center section on. There is a rubber seal that goes between the hoop and the ring that keeps it from leaking air.
These are highly sought after. When purchasing, watch the offsets, bolt pattern and hub center bore size closely, as these wheels were also used on non-Saleen cars. Stern wheels are made in Japan by the high-quality division of Hinodex. No 4-lug 17" Stern wheels were imported by Saleen. _

EDIT: 
photoshop courtesy of CHRISVR6!!!










_Modified by Noobercorn at 3:45 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_photoshop courtesy of CHRISVR6!!!

Hey, how about some credit to the person who took that original nice pic


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
Hey, how about some credit to the person who took that original nice pic










props, props. I like those HDR pics man

_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
photoshop courtesy of *CRISVR6!!!
*



lol


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_
props, props. I like those HDR pics man
lol


x2








made a better pchop


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

special thanks to joe for a dope pic!!!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

LOL, I was just kidding. Plus pic was taken at 6am or so after sleeping in the car in yer lot with ahmet since i was too messed up to drive night before


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_LOL, I was just kidding. Plus pic was taken at 6am or so after sleeping in the car in yer lot with ahmet since i was too messed up to drive night before









DOOOD! you should have crashed on the floor inside at one of the houses!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

I know, I didn't wanna walk all the way upstairs naked. OOps, I mean it seemed far.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (wzach)*

loving yours, have you giot any more closeups of the wheels and how they sit in the arches.
thanks


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

ill see about getting some shots, but the arches are rolled up front, and trimmed out in the rear. 
the et's allow them to run with no spacers and redrill for no adapters.


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (wzach)*

I know this is from the mark 3 forum... but there is some serious info in here..... check it out------> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3648190


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (MEDEL514)*


----------



## DeadcellCorrado (Jan 8, 2008)

Selling my RS's if anyones interested in actually being a part of this thread







...

1600 with tires


----------



## wzach (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wzach)*


----------



## ChrisVocals (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









need more pics... perfect fenders....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xEdgeDubx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xEdgeDubx* »_
need more pics... perfect fenders....

its dbl_yelo_rado3`s car also the green


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (MEDEL514)*


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Worthersee 2008


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## applefr3akG60 (May 7, 2009)

looking for a set of bbs RS rims not painted for my 90 Raddo. 4x100 offset is 33 or 35 i dont remember. anyone know where i can get a set







Hopefully 16's maybe 17's i have 17 inch wheels now but the rub a bit.


----------



## ChrisVocals (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










that's me on the right side (in the black shirt and hat) and my old room mate (in the light blue)!!!! That was a fun trip!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (xEdgeDubx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xEdgeDubx* »_
That was a fun trip!

it looks like that








applefr3akG60, would try the classiefieds


----------



## hiofficer (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (hiofficer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiofficer* »_









Better Update...
























Damn blown coolant hose...


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (hiofficer)*

Any RSII's on a rado? 17's?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_Any RSII's on a rado? 17's?

on a purple one


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

LOL you are sick! HaHa, not only did I know you were going to post, but my car too








Thanks! You just made my decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*









lol, i beat crisvr6 to a real pic!!!!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*








i have know that i have no pic of rs2 so pchop is easier


----------



## ChrisVRsix (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: The official corrado on bbs wheels thread.... (vdubdame)*

I have these rims and mine are also smoked with the polished lip, will post picks soon having computer isues







. And nah i dont think they came smoked stock.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Can you colormatch centers and make the bolts gold? I might give that a try when it gets warmer


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*












_Modified by crisvr6 at 2:24 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*

Joe, do them orange to match yer intake mani LOL. I'm rarely a fan of color matching but you might be on to something here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ein* »_Joe, do them orange to match yer intake mani LOL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its your fault


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (hiofficer)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Colormatched center and gold bolts me thinks







Danke Chris!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*

or only gold bolts
















or plan b


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crisvr6)*

Interesting, but just the centers don't look as good. I think whole centers color matched and gold bolts (which will be within purple) would be best, and leaving the silver lip alone. I think.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NYCGTM)*



























_Modified by crisvr6 at 12:08 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## Boosted8v (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (MEDEL514)*


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted8v)*

I absolutely love your car Steve! <3 Diamond Silver Metallic


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (hiofficer)*


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_









hmmm i gotta loose some wait


----------



## jamguy (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_

















Are these 17" or 18" ???


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (jamguy)*

these are 18 and replicas. i know the car from wörthersee


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anybody got pics of a corrado with 16x9 all around rs's? et15 rear, 20 front?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ive got 17x9's all around....et35 front, et 21.5ish rear. Massive trimming in the rear, rolled up front. Dumped. 
might give you an idea on width and et, but not diameter. Sorry about my DONK status. lol


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

Thats my mother****in man. Get so stoked when i see that still. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ^^
Hers mine 16x8 and 16x9. ET20 rear so it gives you good idea of rear sizing. 16x9 et20 up front is gonna blow though man. Narrow them out if you can. I run 16x8 et 23, with 195/45.








My fronts are in my opinion, the perfect fit. No real fender work other than burned down liners from rubbing, -2 degrees camber, and no rubbing once the liners were gone, ever. The 16x9 et 20 will stick out a whole 15mm more, and i doubt you will want to run a 195 on them. My back wheel offset is meh, but would be real nice with a baseball bats help.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBZAK* »_


















What are your lips sizes(front and back)??


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CuRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CuRide* »_
What are your lips sizes(front and back)??

9"x17" ET35 Front 1" Lip
9"x17" ET22 Rear 1.5" Lip
OLD CONFIGURATION:17x8 Front 17x9 Rear, ET35, Gold Bolts, Classic Green Hex Nuts, Black and Gold BBS Badges


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^yup. Taken from the database.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

16x8 et30 all around, no spacers or adaptors


_Modified by Yareka at 12:56 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (Yareka)*

I got my rado on some BBS' now. Dunno if I should post or just wait for the next show


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

post it


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Well front half is up in the air with bare bay. Once bay is filled and I can get some wheels up front, I will


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


----------



## MrcinaGTI (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

^^ on the white car,, are those 16s or 15s? Jesus that looks good. Specs please????


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (MrcinaGTI)*

Gotta be 15's, the highly polished slant lips are what does the trick.
Dammit, I knew I should have kept my 16's


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

wrong on all accounts. haha. The car is silver, and they are 16x9.5 with 195/40.
Where the **** has Blake been in the last little while?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCGTM* »_
Dammit, I knew I should have kept my 16's


----------



## MrcinaGTI (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_wrong on all accounts. haha. The car is silver, and they are 16x9.5 with 195/40.
Where the **** has Blake been in the last little while?

What about the front? Do you know the final offset?


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (MrcinaGTI)*

16x9 front 16x9.5 rear. Not sure the offset. Originally 16x8 et49, added 1 and 1.5 to the lips, 25 mm adapters. No I'm not going to do the math to figure it out, its my day off.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_Where the **** has Blake been in the last little while?

he better have fallen off to finish that s**t.






















waiting on them pics!


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (DUBZAK)*

hopefully, his car was one of my favorites. Silver rados done up right are rare to see.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

Im still kicking just realy busy with work so i 
work on the corrado maybe once a week on weekends
but its getting there. i order more parts than i actually 
work on it







.
But as for the wheel spec's on my silver heap it was 16X9's and 16X9.5's with 195/40's which have been sold, so now its only been 17' RS's (The ones that count)








heres a few more pic's


----------



## Golomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_Im still kicking just realy busy with work so i 
work on the corrado maybe once a week on weekends
but its getting there. i order more parts than i actually 
work on it







.
heres a few more pic's


dude im ****ing in love with your car! 
any new pics?


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Golomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golomb* »_
dude im ****ing in love with your car! 
any new pics?

Thanks dude







i was once in love with it also








As for right now no new pic's but if i do have a 
update i'll be sure to Post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_
Thanks dude







i was once in love with it also








As for right now no new pic's but if i do have a 
update i'll be sure to Post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cant wait buddy !!


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

waiting to see the 17's. how wide? lol I HAVE TO KNOW!


----------



## elmolovesvdub (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBZAK)*

German old school... your car is the tits man !!!!


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (german old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_Im still kicking just realy busy with work so i 
work on the corrado maybe once a week on weekends
but its getting there. i order more parts than i actually 
work on it







.
I know how you feel my friend. Good to hear you haven't given up on it though man. I went and visited mine today. Its looking real sad.


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *german old school* »_
But as for the wheel spec's on my silver heap it was 16X9's and 16X9.5's with 195/40's which have been sold, so now its only been 17' RS's (The ones that count)











what were your final offsets on those? I want mine to look similar with 16x8 16x9, and I am having a hard time figuring out what offsets to run.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

















old look








new look


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*up*


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*

Not a corrado, but............


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

light tint and LOWER


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

i hate you....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Blank)*

no tint, wider lips and lower


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: up (Mr. Blank)*

I hope the interior matches them wheels.


----------



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*

















These two are perfect! Does anyone know the wheel spec on these? I need to know the wheel width, ET, lip size etc...
Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: up (ThipN)*

they are both in the corrado database
but no offsets
http://www.corrado-database.nl...d=801
http://www.corrado-database.nl...=4618


----------



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*

OMG! This Corrado is so sexy! I want mine to look like this some day.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: up (ThipN)*


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: up (crisvr6)*

Wow, that's is one beautiful car. I'm just shocked at the set up in the rear, WAAAYYYYY too plain for the rest of the car. Probably temporary, I would hope.


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh a warning triangle pocket.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*

i didnt realize that car was on air. looks really good minus the tail lights. makes me wanna go back to 16s


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

a little off topic but could any one give me some info on the a.r.e 398 16x9.5 that came on early vettes? they are made by american racing and i know the lug pattern but the ofsets ive heard a few different numbers. dont wanna jack this thread so pm me with some info. thanks in advance


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*

Havent shared much in a bit...was happy to see this thread back...
Pic a vortex member snagged of my ride at DOD this past weekend..


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*bored*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: bored (crisvr6)*


----------



## 90slow_rado (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: bored (crisvr6)*

this is really makin me wanna finish rebuilding my rs's n get tires


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: bored (crisvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crisvr6* »_










^^Nice "wheels" on that one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

the smallest bbs wheels ?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (crisvr6)*

Chris, what are you talking about man








Those look like 16'', imo the perfect size


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (RedYellowWhite)*

they should be 17"


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

CTCORRADOKID said:


> Havent shared much in a bit...was happy to see this thread back...
> Pic a vortex member snagged of my ride at DOD this past weekend..


 Nice! have any more pix?


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

^^^Yea I got some moar...I'll see if I can fish em out with this new set up and all...urs seems to look very similar...very choice!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

here's mine thanks to Black Mamba for the pics and I know it needs more low


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

9x15'' et3 fronts & 11x15'' et-35 rear with 15mm spacers all round...


----------



## corr-audi (Oct 6, 2009)

photoshopped^








real, 18inch konig, id rather have the bbs, but $ is always an issue hah and these wheels have a similar look anyway in my opinion


----------



## VR6 EDM (May 10, 2010)

HA, I have the same bumper as that red one above. I dont like it at all, or my bbs's.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Surprised in you cris comp motives


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

they look like bbs


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

thats jays car the guy that actually started this thread Im pretty sure they are probably bbs hes a little obsessed.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

Does this count?


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

steering wheel is approved. :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> steering wheel is approved. :thumbup:


x2^^You got that right!!! That is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> x2^^You got that right!!! That is awesome :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## corrado93 (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


looking now like this


























sam


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Finally got some semi-worthy pics 

BBS RX 216's (rare?) 17x7.5 et42...

Custom painted satin black with raw aluminum outer edge


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

Here are a couple of my pics..............need a better camera


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you did what ? 










chad, lower it :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> you did what ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and it is too low, going to raise it :what:.............JK :laugh:

*Pic was taken today in Miami*  With my phone


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

i meant, you did what to the other guy with his nr. plate, i did it.. 

better buy a airride kit :laugh:


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

i like the rear on this bad boy


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> i meant, you did what to the other guy with his nr. plate, i did it..
> 
> better buy a airride kit :laugh:


HAHA, now I get it 

And why air ride, if I need it lower, I just ask you :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Diggin the 76 ball  I still have mine from my Ghia


----------



## .Andrew. (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is mine From PR....


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

.Andrew. said:


> Here is mine From PR....


Haven't you seen what McDonalds did to the Corrado in their adv??? 

Joking man, car looks stunning  :thumbup:


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Finally got some semi-worthy pics
> 
> BBS RX 216's (rare?) 17x7.5 et42...
> 
> Custom painted satin black with raw aluminum outer edge


What tires and what sizing?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Krazee said:


> What tires and what sizing?


those are yokohama tires, and size i think 205/ 40/ 17"


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

off season








on season


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> those are yokohama tires, and size i think 205/ 40/ 17"


Yep :thumbup: 

Parada Spec-2, sticky icky icky


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

thats alot of


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

VRT said:


> on season


 You suk


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

LOL don't worry I have a 50 year plan for the car to get back on the road. It's been 10 years so far :banghead:


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

16x 8.5 16x9 205/40's all the way around


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

grant. said:


> 16x 8.5 16x9 205/40's all the way around


   :thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

grant. said:


> 16x 8.5 16x9 205/40's all the way around


 Non-rollin shots or they're reps


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Non-rollin shots or they're reps


 
^^ :sly:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ :sly:


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


> you did what ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was the only plate available out of the 27 names I took to the license office back in the 80's. It does get attention from time to time so what the heck. Since then I have seen some really cool plates and then the boring ones with the person's initials on them.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> Non-rollin shots or they're reps


 rs 131. 5x130 bolt pattern 
16x8.5 with 7.5 inch barrel and .5 lips in the front 
16x9 with 8 inch barrels and .5 lips in the back


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

grant. said:


> rs 131. 5x130 bolt pattern
> 16x8.5 with 7.5 inch barrel and .5 lips in the front
> 16x9 with 8 inch barrels and .5 lips in the back


 :thumbup:...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

grant. said:


> rs 131. 5x130 bolt pattern
> 16x8.5 with 7.5 inch barrel and .5 lips in the front
> 16x9 with 8 inch barrels and .5 lips in the back


whats the offset on these?


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Grant....Where you get the car from?

Car was the topic of convo as far as the org. owner in the Rados of WF thread...

either way saw ur car in the Stanceworks meet pic thread...CLEAN Rado..reppin CT...excited to run into it eventually in person...

:thumbup:


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

^^^Well...answered all my questions yesterday at a local show....

Nice to meet ya Grant and a sick ride..good to see it in the hands of its new owner...and getting it out to some meets...:thumbup:

oh and a quick pic I snapped...


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

205/40-17 G-Force KDW OVER I7" RX over 13" wilwood. Had to have the brackets CNC'd but hey "It's what we do..


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


so you need some bbs and sell your lensos :laugh:


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

I see the beginnings of some battered fenders


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

See you next week Sak  U Gonna be at Edition right?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Toffeerado said:


> See you next week Sak  U Gonna be at Edition right?


you live now in uk or you fly over here ? and post then some pics


----------



## sak (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey Dorian yeh can't miss edition, will be good to catch up!


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Saw this one in the MK2 forum, might be a repost.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

ein said:


> Saw this one in the MK2 forum, might be a repost.



^^


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

that purple rado pic is from cult-media..


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> you live now in uk or you fly over here ? and post then some pics


No I still live in Canada I'm comin over for the weekend for the show.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ya, i saw your post there


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> that purple rado pic is from cult-media..


I thought this was the *Corrado* on BB's thread :sly:

:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

em not really  it changed some sides before to bbs thread :laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I thought this was the *Corrado* on BB's thread :sly:
> 
> :laugh:


mee too


----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

hey toffeerado, if u see me at ED38, you can always speak to me, would like to know the guy behind all those rado's. I am the "fat" bloke with the green VR6 with ultraviolet recaro's 
sam


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

replicas ?


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)




----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

dont need to see moar/ i love this corrado


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

The Green said:


>


What green is that because I am loving it.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

^ looking good.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

iAco said:


> What green is that because I am loving it.


Might be Oak Green???


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

its green from some hyundai


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

The Green said:


> its green from some hyundai


love it


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

asked again today at my painter, it's chrysler moss green.. I misunderstood last time apparently


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

The Green said:


> asked again today at my painter, it's chrysler moss green.. I misunderstood last time apparently


Great color. Do you have any other pictures of it?


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

of course, it's my car 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=60505&id=677410481&l=d0b92e494c


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

crisvr6 said:


> replicas ?


/no... :sly:...........:laugh:



The Green said:


> asked again today at my painter, it's chrysler moss green.. I misunderstood last time apparently


thought it was brittish racing green (metallic) :banghead:.........looks good tho :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sr. Karmann said:


> /no... :sly:...........:laugh:


but it looks so :laugh:


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

aye Karman, BRG isnt a metallic color. if it has metallic in it, its not BRG:thumbup:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

dude rado said:


> aye Karman, BRG isnt a metallic color. if it has metallic in it, its not BRG:thumbup:


ja  But a lookalike  I remember an old neighbor having a BRG Ghia, NICE


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

I think I just threw up a little...


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Sr. Karmann said:


> I think I just threw up a little...


^^ The anti-trend? :sly:.................:laugh:


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

RedYellowWhite said:


> ^^ The anti-trend? :sly:.................:laugh:


youbetcha :laugh:


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

The name of this thread should be changed to cars on BBS's


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

looks great seb... did you find a replacement center cap?



Golfatron3 said:


>


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

Nice pics, I dig that last shot. :thumbup:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

dapucker1 said:


> looks great seb... did you find a replacement center cap?


Thanks Micah...I'm still looking for a cap. Hardest part to find is the stupid 301 specific waffle :banghead:



vintage empire said:


> Nice pics, I dig that last shot. :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

If you look at page 21 you will be scarred for life


----------



## Lurch Legs (Feb 14, 2006)

JamesS said:


> If you look at page 21 you will be scarred for life


Do not follow your instinct. Do not look at page 21.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

opcorn::laugh:


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Are those noodles?


----------



## GTIDamien_407 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow thats ****ing gross, shoulda warned me haha for people that are curious its a chick puking on a guy's dick so unless you wanna see that dont go to the bottom of page 21. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!:banghead:


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Boostedcorrados said:


> Are those noodles?


 I love how nobody is paying attention to the warning.... yes, they are noodles.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

hahahaha, wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

bump:thumbup:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

I actually vomited a little in my mouth 

edit: more BBS


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread better not get locked because some tool switched his pic address. Just delete the pic and be done.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

ein said:


> This thread better not get locked because some tool switched his pic address. Just delete the pic and be done.


 I took care of this.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

what is the method of choice? 
The center section on the inside or out? 
outside 








inside


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I took care of this.


 :beer: cheers sir. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

VRT said:


> what is the method of choice?
> The center section on the inside or out?
> outside
> 
> ...


 Inside for more poke and Syncro coil clearance.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

inside if you like the "what kind of bbs are those?" questions from newbs... wait 'til you try to explain that they are lm's. :laugh: happened again at h2o to me. 

actually if memory serves me correct, the lm is the only bbs road wheel that can pull this off. if you decide to do it, be extremely careful to perfectly center the barrel with the wheel center.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

Uhh can't even really see them, but they exist.


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

i feel like such an idiot!:banghead:
i had some LMs and i never thought to put the centers on the inside.
centers on the inside is the business :thumbup:


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)




----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

I'll play. 

These will have tires mounted on them for the first time since they left their West German factory:


















They will be going on this mofo. I will post new pics after I slap them on this weekend:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


Mods please kill these with fire. :facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

Exactly what my car looks like....Same wheels,color and ride height!!!

Have had her over 15yrs now and everytime i go for a drive its like the first time

I think i will be buried in my C.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ein said:


> Mods please kill these with fire. :facepalm: :banghead:


its for the girls you know :laugh:



















but you need these


----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

These wheels have me in the O'Neil Death Grip.


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> its for the girls you know :laugh:


Maybe 3 toothed trailer park hookers....not any girls I'd like to know. 

I really think that is the worst thing I've ever seen done to a poor set of RS's. :facepalm:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


 :beer: familiaa  

youve resaved the pics,were those the 14's? 

If my Bugattis ever turn up they might appear on my corrado but not a huge fan of 15s on corrados so my RS can rest easy for a while longer


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

no idea, looks like 15"


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


> no idea, looks like 15"







































definately 14's


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

dubbed_up_daz said:


> definately 14's


 agree, its written on it 3,5 x 14 :thumbup:


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Torsten said:


> agree, its written on it 3,5 x 14 :thumbup:


 custom image lips supplied as raw undrilled blanks,ceramic polished centres,hand finished barrels and lips and a couple other tricks thrown in  



























 :wave:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

:laugh: The guy that assembled those wheels is very detailed about his work. I have seen other splits he has done. :thumbup:

Shot from today.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

your car is hot Will


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Torsten. 
You have any new pics for us yet?


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## butler (Aug 21, 2009)

mine with rs301`s










when i got it with rx2`s


----------



## CorradoWob6 (Dec 18, 2010)

*My Corrado with BBS RS 301*


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice, usable stance :thumbup:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

sdezego said:


> Nice, usable stance :thumbup:


Thank you sir :beer: - trying to keep my fenders in original condition


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

CorradoWob6 said:


>


Beautiful car. But is the passenger smoking in it!? :what: :thumbdown: :facepalm:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

It's a Joint. Mo Betta than a Cig. :laugh:


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

^ whey mo betta!
medication beats death anyday.:thumbup:


----------



## CorradoWob6 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> Beautiful car. But is the passenger smoking in it!? :what: :thumbdown: :facepalm:



No,he does not smoking.
He just the seat belt.:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## OllieL (Jan 10, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


 
Ah was just about to most my car from the uk, but someone beat me to it. 

Some nice looking cars on here. Hopefully getting me some 17'' rf's too

Ollie


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ :thumbup: ^^


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Need to take some better pics but just got these last week








:thumbup:


----------



## pancake1.8t03 (Oct 20, 2008)

*bbs*

how does that car ride on those 17s??


----------



## funny face (Mar 31, 2009)

my winter ride









bbs on 195/50/15 winters 

bought it for $1500. the way it sits 

keep winters on. yay? or nay?


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

whats for summer time ?


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Torsten said:


> whats for summer time ?


Solid gold bricks son!!!


----------



## pancake1.8t03 (Oct 20, 2008)

abt cup said:


> New pic...old location.


what size lips are you running in the rear, and what is your offset i just picked up a pair of rs 017 and et63 and i wanna put on 2" lip. not shure if it will rub though just trying to get and idea of what your setup is.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

pancake1.8t03 said:


> what size lips are you running in the rear, and what is your offset i just picked up a pair of rs 017 and et63 and i wanna put on 2" lip. not shure if it will rub though just trying to get and idea of what your setup is.


Wheels are rs 301. Front: 0.5" lip, et33. Rear: 1.5" lip, et21.


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

For whoring purposes only.


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

^ I love those new shots:thumbup::thumbup: Just beautiful


----------



## cstanley19 (Sep 23, 2006)

tachycardia said:


> For whoring purposes only.


This car is pure sex. I absolutely love this car. Tachy please post more pics! I know I have seen a bunch of your car before but I want moar!! I need a new background pic!


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

CuRide said:


> ^ I love those new shots:thumbup::thumbup: Just beautiful


Thanks, holmes. I'm still very curious about how those Style 5s would look on a red car. 

Cstanley, more shots taken last month. :beer:


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)

Anytime Jeff!! I'm sitting on couple wheels project with major lag in progress and I do have spare wheel to hold over. My car haven't seen day lights since the last photshoot with Dogger


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Dont know if I posted this:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Vamped said:


> Dont know if I posted this:


I usually don't like "bodykitted" Corrados but the above yellow one has something unique, special, different, - can't seem to find the proper word, something that attracts me, so :thumbup:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

Vamped has been holding *hit down for years. Remember seeing his cars at Dubwars 2002-03. :beer:


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanx for the kind words guys............if I dont end up selling it, maybe I'll bring her out again!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice wing....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


>


my old wheels 

Cris where did you find this picture?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Golfatron3 said:


> my old wheels
> 
> Cris where did you find this picture?


recently posted by owner of the aboe in www.corrado-database.nl


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

^ thanks I found it right after

I also found your car on there :wave:


----------



## methodair1 (Mar 22, 2011)

What color is this Corrado? Is it the Mulberry? This is my favorite color in the corrado and GTI VR6's~ It's like a dark Greyish Purple~ If anyone knows the name and color code any inof would be appreciated! THanks guys!



93SLCyasee said:


> Not sure who's C this is so I apologize for using the pic and I wanted to give props. Its my most favorite BBS rim on a C...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## sbatens (Dec 28, 2008)

My new Rims :heart::heart::heart:

































sam


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

sbatens said:


> My new Rims :heart::heart::heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

methodair1 said:


> What color is this Corrado? Is it the Mulberry? This is my favorite color in the corrado and GTI VR6's~ It's like a dark Greyish Purple~ If anyone knows the name and color code any inof would be appreciated! THanks guys!


not the best angles, but it looks like bramble


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

I got sig'd :sly:..........:laugh:


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

RedYellowWhite said:


> I got sig'd :sly:..........:laugh:


 .. :laugh:


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

My old set up, never got it to a show


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

methodair1 said:


> What color is this Corrado? Is it the Mulberry? This is my favorite color in the corrado and GTI VR6's~ It's like a dark Greyish Purple~ If anyone knows the name and color code any inof would be appreciated! THanks guys!





Wirbelsturm.VW said:


> not the best angles, but it looks like bramble


Dark Burgundy Pearl, not Bramble....


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

ein said:


> Dark Burgundy Pearl, not Bramble....


yeah that's right. my b


----------



## MKoNcE__ (Apr 4, 2010)

who has more pics of my old green booger, it is the only green corrado i could love.


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

BBS RF 012s in 8-8,5x16'' et14-19 4x100 (original were 5x112) 57,1mm centrebore, 1,5'' & 2'' lips, all polished with gold bolts, previously fitted on a 'Rado, now for sale on ebay.co.uk: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130509096523&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT

Pics: 




























:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

MKoNcE__ said:


> who has more pics of my old green booger, it is the only green corrado i could love.


are you DblYeloRado ?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

something for nicky :laugh:


----------



## Corrado_Shawn (Apr 3, 2011)

ughh i am soooooo jelly from all these bbs'
i want some 16" RS :'(


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> something for nicky :laugh:


:laugh: I'll take all of them please... :wave:




Corrado_Shawn said:


> ughh i am soooooo jelly from all these bbs'
> i want some 16" RS :'(


Join the club 
.
.
.
.
.
.








http://images2.*************.net/ImageMacro/5098745/Oooooooooooooooooooo-BBS-RS-FTW.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=pokerfacetimestwo


RS's make everything look good. Proof:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

My old RS's:heart: I'm glad they went to a good home, Hawaiian style.


----------



## w1ck3d (Feb 27, 2004)




----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

dude rado said:


>




Very nice.............:thumbup:


----------



## MKoNcE__ (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris how did I know you would have the goods, and some newer ones I was looking for :thumbup: and yes to the dblyelo thing.

the shot i wanted


----------



## Andruch (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

I've only seen one Corrado with RS-GTs... any more out there? Sexy wheels :heart:


----------



## C0RRAD01 (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

This thread delivers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

delivers what ? pizza ? :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> delivers what ? pizza ? :laugh:


:laugh:

Damn, I'm too slow, I was gonna post those Corrado pics^^ - just saw them on CD


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

still the same


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


^^ TOO low..........:laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

jealous because yours is to high ? :laugh:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> jealous because yours is to high ? :laugh:


......but seriously, no


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

you lie :laugh:

you need this :laugh::laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

Hold on a sec here! Close up on the center caps please? I thought I was the only one with the Porsche engraved ones!



Andruch said:


>


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

DUBZAK said:


>


bbs junky :laugh:


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Jow wow (Oct 15, 2008)

Pic request of Corrados on BBS FC please


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## CurraVR6 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


>


Diggin the two-tone...dont see it pulled off that often...:thumbup:


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

enuff with the RS...letts see more RX :thumbup::beer:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

whats the best et's for 

16x7.5
16x8
16x9

thanks.:beer:


----------



## CuRide (Nov 30, 2001)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

CuRide said:


>


wheel specs?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

just refinished these for my 93... for trade if anyone is interested.
















sorry low light cell phone pics


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

Those 16" Jetta RXII's actually look really good on C's :thumbup:


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

RC 4x100


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## gti4speed! (Jul 8, 2011)

*the official corrado on bbs wheels*

That is one sharp scirocco!!!



afast16v said:


> Here is one for you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milkymilky (Apr 14, 2009)

probably the cheapest in the thread but also the only set, anybody know the model number of these?


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

The model # and size is cast into the center of the wheels by the lugs, the ET is stamped there also.


----------



## milkymilky (Apr 14, 2009)

aaahhh, will check later - thanks :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

milkymilky said:


> probably the cheapest in the thread but also the only set, anybody know the model number of these?


BBS RZ 6x15 et45 (only 4x100)

mk3 cabrio in europe / germany


----------



## milkymilky (Apr 14, 2009)

Torsten said:


> BBS RZ 6x15 et45 (only 4x100)
> 
> mk3 cabrio in europe / germany



just checked and the spokes are different?

are these rz's? they are the same as mine!











@chrisvr - that gold one with the black roof is the nuts!


----------



## zviratko (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

My Rado on BBS-RX2








On BBS-RM Front 6.5 and Rear 8
















opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


Jay Renshaw/Vick N's Corrado is my favorite. Loved it in its OG form but Vick took one of the best and made it better!


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

any 16x7.5 et 14?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## VwDubDriver8 (Dec 22, 2011)

Where did you get those wheels? I am trying to find BBS LM wheels or reps.


----------



## VwDubDriver8 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do 18 inch wheels fit on a corrado? What is the widest 17 inch wheels that fit on the rear?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Nice !


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

More of this car please!


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## VR6_Socal_Rado (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 6thgendub (Jun 9, 2006)

Mike GoFast said:


> hey, are those 993, or 964 mirrors on your car Blake? TIA. Also did you have to get two drivers side stalks since the passenger side is smaller, or is that just in europe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure what looks more fresh, your corrado or that front lawn... 

In all seriousness, gorgeous rado.


----------



## bcc777 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Anyone Selling???*

Anyone Selling RSs or RMs ,...PM with details. Just picked up a G60 and I've been searching with minimal luck.

Thanks
:beer:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

bcc777 said:


> Anyone Selling RSs or RMs ,...PM with details. Just picked up a G60 and I've been searching with minimal luck.
> 
> Thanks
> :beer:


Yeah, they are very rare wheels 


Have you tried the wheel 'n tire classifieds here???


----------



## jtbshaw (Aug 4, 2005)

bcc777 said:


> Anyone Selling RSs or RMs ,...PM with details. Just picked up a G60 and I've been searching with minimal luck.
> 
> Thanks
> :beer:


PM sent.


----------



## bcc777 (Jul 15, 2005)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Yeah, they are very rare wheels
> 
> 
> Have you tried the wheel 'n tire classifieds here???


Uhhhh Yeah....and I never said rare. :facepalm:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

He's just giving you crap because you did not need to thread jack this thread for your personal requests for wheels. 

OBVIOUSLY there are enough FS threads for BBS's that you really did not need to post here and as a member since 05, you really should have known better. 

Now, once you get the wheels, please feel free to post a pic. 

eace:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

DUBZAK said:


> He's just giving you crap because you did not need to thread jack this thread for your personal requests for wheels.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY there are enough FS threads for BBS's that you really did not need to post here and as a member since 05, you really should have known better.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :beer:
Thank you


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Bbs cf wheels?*

Anyone have BBS CF Wheels on their Corrado?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cali.vdub (Mar 12, 2012)

Thought I'd throw up mine... been a lurker for a while now.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

the last one is perfect :thumbup::heart:


----------



## Aldobahn (Jan 1, 2012)

good to see these threads still alive


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## Kubanbee (Apr 10, 2011)

Well its not done yet, but here are a couple pics of mine... 

Powder coated lips.




























Not really sure if I am going to keep them or not..... Everything has a price in my world...


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

Those are pretty sick


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Kubanbee said:


> Powder coated lips.


^^:sly: :screwy:




g6raddo said:


>


^^   :thumbup:
Hi-res?


----------



## Kubanbee (Apr 10, 2011)

Bought the wheels already like that... Didnt do that myself......


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry no high res pics maybe later


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

I bought a set of Subaru 17x7 BBS RKs. They won't look this nice until a fresh powder coat. Still need to get the center bore opened up to 57.1mm.


----------



## Aron. (Jul 4, 2012)

this thread makes me want a corrado SO bad


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## welles0622 (Dec 19, 2009)

can someone tell my what the size is of the rims


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

welles0622 said:


> can someone tell my what the size is of the rims


17" by something


----------



## welles0622 (Dec 19, 2009)

oke thanks,


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

Some people are crazy :screwy:
a set of RSs for............$11,000....yup :screwy:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320996713692?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Some people are crazy :screwy:
> a set of RSs for............$11,000....yup :screwy:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320996713692?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


this cant be true.... :screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol the same rs models as my old ones, man I could have scored big!


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

RedYellowWhite said:


> Some people are crazy :screwy:
> a set of RSs for............$11,000....yup :screwy:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320996713692?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


people have friends bid there stuff up for them or you have more than one account and bid there stuff up them selves  if you win your own stuff or a friend who cares lol. I know because i'v seen air jordan pack of shoes sell for 15,000 or soemthing STUPID when same shoes were "buy it now" for like $800 lol.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

thats still stupid because sellers fee will go up as well ....


----------



## goldievr (Aug 26, 2012)

I hope that is a typo.. I know they are worth £2000 (for the 301 5x100) but 7, thats just being silly..


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## F-word (Feb 13, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


holy s**t!


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Man I miss my beebs


----------



## Supercharged Will (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Supercharged Will said:


> Here's mine.


Woah! That looks so sick yet classy! Full wheel specs please


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

G535 said:


> Woah! That looks so sick yet classy! Full wheel specs please





Supercharge Will said:


> FRONT
> BBS RS 158
> Barrel 6.5 + 1" dish with 40mm adaptors -Final ET 9
> 
> ...


----------



## Supercharged Will (Feb 18, 2009)

G535 said:


> Woah! That looks so sick yet classy! Full wheel specs please



BBS RS 158

Front: 16x8, ET49, 1" Dish, 195/16 Tyres, 40mm Adaptor
Rear: 16x8.5, ET?, 2.5" Dish, 195/16 Tyres, 25mm Adaptor

Cheers Chris


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

Just lurking in here, Heres what my corrado use to look like before stripping 
it down for a complete ground up rebuild.



And my favoriate wheels for the corrado BBS E26 aside my 301's
Took this photo a few years back. Man i sure miss driving it:facepalm:


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

VWtrend said:


> Just lurking in here, Heres what my corrado use to look like before stripping
> it down for a complete ground up rebuild.


^^Damn, this is one of my all-time favourite looking Corrados!!! 
Simple but everything works so well :thumbup: A real definition of "less is more" 
Absolutely love the Porsche mirrors despite what everyone else say


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

VWtrend said:


> Just lurking in here, Heres what my corrado use to look like before stripping
> it down for a complete ground up rebuild.
> 
> And my favoriate wheels for the corrado BBS E26 aside my 301's
> Took this photo a few years back. Man i sure miss driving it:facepalm:


Blake, what keeps you away from getting this done ...?


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

Well ithe diesel I had in it is gone, the VRT is getting built up this winter, hopefully paint work in the spring...but the RS's are DONE


----------



## clvpr2 (Apr 3, 2008)

Picked up a pair last week...still a work in progress


----------



## ibri (Aug 31, 2010)

*my 16V*


----------



## ibri (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## ibri (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## ibri (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## ibri (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## das908kind (Jun 9, 2004)

Before...



















During...










During...










After.











Being joined with the car in the spring.


----------



## banan0r (Oct 1, 2008)

BBS CH006 17x8.5 ET35 5x100


----------



## ein (Feb 3, 2007)

^ Classic.


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

CH 17x8.5









RXII 17x7.5









Present
LM 17x7.5 & 17x8.5


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

BBS RS-GT 17x7.5 et35


----------



## das908kind (Jun 9, 2004)

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-CWYt4xHEwTE/UZCFYhHYtiI/AAAAAAAAD2w/shyqwz****U/w971-h728-no/photo_corrado_BBSRXII.JPG


----------



## G60VeeDub (Mar 4, 2002)




----------



## solow (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## la_hoodlum (Mar 3, 2006)

16" rc 321s


----------



## Andruch (May 4, 2011)

*BMW E30 BBS`s*


----------



## 093slc (Oct 23, 2002)

VAN CAN said:


>


Specs?:thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

I seriously can't believe this thread is still going strong!!!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Specifications?:thumbup:

.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

crisvr6 said:


>


anyone know the specs on this wheel?


----------



## RedYellowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Corrado Cody (Dec 2, 2012)

Heres mine on 15in rs', currently have 3pc gottis that will go on next year if i decide to keep the car


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

That looks gooood. ^^^


----------



## Corrado Cody (Dec 2, 2012)

blackslcchild said:


> That looks gooood. ^^^


Thanks. Back in the day when it was actually nice. Slowly coming back though


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Corrado Cody said:


> Thanks. Back in the day when it was actually nice. Slowly coming back though


Jesus i remember the build thread for that car. Never liked the bumper or boser hood idea though. The rest of the car :thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup: Glad to see it's still around and kickin


----------



## Corrado Cody (Dec 2, 2012)

1broknrado said:


> Jesus i remember the build thread for that car. Never liked the bumper or boser hood idea though. The rest of the car :thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup: Glad to see it's still around and kickin


Yea its still alive. If i keep it im doing a full shave of the bumper and gettig rid of the boser, never been a fan of it, but no funds to do anything about it :banghead::sly:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Definitely keep that car. Great potential. I want the interior so bad :banghead:


----------



## Corrado Cody (Dec 2, 2012)

1broknrado said:


> Definitely keep that car. Great potential. I want the interior so bad :banghead:


Love the interior, seats are so comfortable.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Corrado Cody said:


> Love the interior, seats are so comfortable.


Share some pictures.


----------



## Corrado Cody (Dec 2, 2012)

blackslcchild said:


> Share some pictures.


Ill have to get some. Theres **** everywhere so ill have ti clean it up a bit


----------



## Corrado Cody (Dec 2, 2012)

1broknrado said:


> Definitely keep that car. Great potential. I want the interior so bad :banghead:





blackslcchild said:


> Share some pictures.


come one over to my thread tomorrow and ill throw some pictures up of the interior :wave:


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

HavokRuels said:


>


notice the syncro gas tank? There's a build thread floating around the internet somewhere but I can't find it at the moment.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Golfatron3 said:


> notice the syncro gas tank? There's a build thread floating around the internet somewhere but I can't find it at the moment.


Didn't notice that hemorrhoid of a gas tank!


----------



## ACM (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

HavokRuels said:


> Didn't notice that hemorrhoid of a gas tank!


I saw it and thought it was a rear diffuser on the back bumper :laugh:


----------



## Jani7Bray (Sep 9, 2013)

I will make it my goal to go to Texas next year, and maybe canada if I get rich and lucky real fast.


----------



## VR6Productions (Oct 13, 2008)

My Corrado as it sits for now.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

What brand bra is that? Looks like a colgan but...........


----------



## VR6Productions (Oct 13, 2008)

blackslcchild said:


> What brand bra is that? Looks like a colgan but...........


It´s the original Volkswagen of America car bra.


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

Mine, not done yet, but getting close!


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

Jesus man, those look like 20's from the rear.. Much too big. But your car, your choice!

A few nice examples of good fitment of BBS wheels in here, not too many, but a few none the less.


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

^ Nick_2.8L

Love that color. Brilliant charcoal metallic right? My last c was that color. Miss it


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Corrado Cody (Dec 2, 2012)

oldschool eighty8 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

Mine on small ones with big tires.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

8vbunny said:


> Mine on small ones with big tires.
> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> I bet it takes corners good!


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> I bet it takes corners good!


 You might be onto something :beer:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

(RS321)Fronts= 17x9 ----Backspace of 6/14 + I run a 5mm spacer to clear coils/brakes= total BS of 6= ET 25

(Rs 329)Backs = 17x9 ---Backspace of 5.75= ET of 19


----------



## SkybarGTI (Jul 23, 2011)

Much too big for a corrado... Of course that's just my opinion, I just think 17's make corrados look like a car for god damn kids!

16x8, perfect size.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Golfatron3 said:


> notice the syncro gas tank? There's a build thread floating around the internet somewhere but I can't find it at the moment.


I can't find it either.. been searching for a while.


----------



## 90slow_rado (Dec 2, 2008)

I need 16's.. and paint

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazynorweegian (May 8, 2006)

I think I have posted before but my car deserved better photos. It was mad at me when it saw the cell phone pics I threw up here.


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)




----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

orangea2vr6 said:


>


Awesome Doug!


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

orangea2vr6 said:


>


 Dave's old car small world. Did Dave ever get the Oettinger wheels from you?


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

We've got something worked out they are for my Rallye Golf but I'm letting him use them for a while.



raddo said:


> Dave's old car small world. Did Dave ever get the Oettinger wheels from you?


----------



## Minotaur (Oct 22, 2011)

*Nothing special really with my wheels*

But a great pic of my Corrado .... 











:beer: to all you of you brave corrado owner souls


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at8K3n8BrAU


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

SkybarGTI said:


> I just think 17's make corrados look like a car for god damn kids!


yes


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## >_< (Mar 11, 2013)

can finally be apart of this thread now.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

^ looks good. Specs?


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## juantxuri (Nov 20, 2010)

The VW Corrado of my friends, Eñaut and Mikel



















:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## >_< (Mar 11, 2013)

Golfatron3 said:


> ^ looks good. Specs?


God that's been the biggest headache ever. :facepalm:
I bought them off ebay from a guy who had them on his mk2, they were redrilled to 5x100 I guess he had 5 lug swap so I ASSUMED he knew what he was talking about.
The original ad said 8.5 et12 195/45/15. So I thought that's perfect fitment. 
Then I get the wheels and the waffles say 8x15
Then I measure and it's 9.5 with an et10. all the way around :facepalm:
Ironically, the rears fit pretty good. a bit of poke obviously. Would be a lot better if my fenders were rolled, but that's another day. 
But now I need spacers for the front and their gunna poke like crazy. 
So because of this deal I just couldn't pass up now I need new lips. and If I get new lips I gotta get tires with a little less stretch, and if I get tires with a little less stretch I gotta get my fenders rolled. :laugh: madness dude. why can't people just know their freaking offsets and wheel sizes?


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Static:thumbup:


----------



## sedivakk (Jun 7, 2010)

*Bbs sfj*


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

*bbs lm 16 (rep) someone ?*

i want to buy new bbs lm 16 inch 8 and 25et front and rear - is it will fit to the front vr fenders ? or to the rear fendes ?
any pic maybe ? please


----------



## BlkdOutA4 (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## jamm585 (Jan 22, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andruch (May 4, 2011)




----------



## wolfens_golf (Dec 30, 2009)

Bump from the dead, can i see some more pics of corrados on 15" bbs rs' ? Alot of links and pictures in this thread are broken.

Thanks


----------



## goldievr (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## 90slow_rado (Dec 2, 2008)

wolfens_golf said:


> Bump from the dead, can i see some more pics of corrados on 15" bbs rs' ? Alot of links and pictures in this thread are broken.
> 
> Thanks


X2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

*with RXII 3 PCS.*


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Bump - looking for pics of 16x9 BBS with 2.5" lips. A lot of the links are dead


----------



## Mudkicker99 (May 11, 2008)

Who has 16" BBS RS on their VR6? I have some questions.


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Mudkicker99 said:


> Who has 16" BBS RS on their VR6? I have some questions.


I do :wave:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Exau said:


>


Lookin good man. Nice meaty tires on there. I am definitely moving up a tire size or two when the time comes, these little guys don't fill the wheel well big enough for my liking. No airride so it looks a little dumb when you can't go all that low.


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)

1broknrado said:


> Lookin good man. Nice meaty tires on there. I am definitely moving up a tire size or two when the time comes, these little guys don't fill the wheel well big enough for my liking. No airride so it looks a little dumb when you can't go all that low.


Thanks mate

They are 15x8 wrapped with 195/50's S Drives. Only downside with meaty tires, I rub all the time. Havinf Raceland's doesn't help though I just bought ST's and waiting to get them installed

Here are more pictures from a photoshoot we made. Since then I added some more camber in the rear and changed the rad support because it was all bent and the headlights were not sitting properly.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I think 45s would have been better, and/or drop the offsets a bit to bring the wheel inside more. Adding camber in the rear defeats the purpose of the meaty tire! 

Pics look good. I haven't been able to get a photoshoot of my car yet...it's on the to-do list


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)

I didn't wanted to go 45's for the simple fact I'm in no more in the hellaflushyolo scene anymore, but I might get some to avoid the rubbing even if the ST's are firmer than the racelands.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I wouldn't say 45s are "herrraa frush yo". 45s would be if you're running a 165/45 stretch on a 9" wheel or somethign stupid, but when you have what you have but with less sidewall it would fit better IMO. Less rubbing, but still need to move the offsets around in order to stop it rubbing completely. 

I'm thinking of going up to a 235/40 or something for more rubber on mine. I get nervous driving with these on there 205/40/16 on a 9"...


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh yeah with my 16x9 I used to run the same tire dimension it was sometimes scarry. I got a flat on the highway, that was so cool.

But if going 45 it will be for sure with a 195 tire, nothing less.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the look of 205/45 on my 16x9.


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)

Yea really. Your wheels are neat. What is your suspension ?


----------



## Exau (Apr 4, 2015)

Eh sorry I thought you posted the pictures above lol


----------



## corradoclubkid (Mar 10, 2002)

Deleted


----------



## DerEisbaer (Jan 14, 2010)

No BBS RS, but still BBS 

BBS RZ523 - 7x17" - Offset of 37 - 185/35/17 Nankang NS2 / Car is obviously static, the height on the pic is the actual required height to pass inspection here in Germany


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

These photo hosting websites have screwed up this thread and so much of the internet.


----------

